# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Διακοπτόμενος ύπνος-υπερκόπωση-απόγνωση

## Zinnia

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σε όλους....Σας διαβάζω καιρό και έφτασε η ώρα να θέσω και εγώ ένα πρόβλημα που με βασανίζει αν και υποψιάζομαι θα έπρεπε να έχω γίνει μέλος πολύ καιρό τώρα....λόγω του επιρρεπή οργανισμού μου σε διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά.
Γενικότερα έχω πολύ ευαίσθητο νευρικό σύστημα από πάντα, κάτι που επιδεινώθηκε μεγαλώνοντας φυσικά. Έχω περάσει πολύ έντονες και βασανιστικές κρίσεις πανικού στο παρελθόν, όπως και κλειστοφοβία, που την έχω ακόμη. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό ξεπέρασα μόνη μου πολλά από αυτά ή μάλλον τα προσπέρασα, βιώνοντας περιόδους κάπως πιο χαρούμενες και χαλαρές. Δυστυχώς δεν πήγα ποτέ σε κάποιον ειδικό, αρχικά λόγω χρημάτων, έπειτα λόγω αναβλητικότητας και τώρα πάλι λόγω χρημάτων και φυσικά του υπερβολικά μικρού μέρους που ζω. 
Στο τρέχον θέμα μου τώρα. Έχω πρόβλημα σοβαρό ύπνου. Σοβαρό όμως, και αναγκάζομαι να γράψω γιατί έχουν περάσει πάνω από 8 μήνες που το βιώνω. Γενικά χάνω τον γαλήνιο ύπνο μου με το παραμικρό τα τελευταία χρόνια...για παράδειγμα την τελευταία φορά που ερωτεύτηκα απλά δεν κοιμόμουν καθόλου ή κοιμόμουν με ηρεμιστικά. (xanax). Τα χάπια αυτά τα έχω δωράκι από τις εποχές των κρίσεων πανικού και πλέον όποτε θέλω ο γιατρός μου τα γράφει (δυστυχώς). Θέλω να πω πως οτιδήποτε , είτε θετικό είτε αρνητικό που με ταράσσει, μου δημιουργεί υπερεντάσεις που οδηγούν σε αυπνίες. Την τελευταία φορά που εργάστηκα (καλοκαίρι) είχα πάλι τρομερή δυσκολιά στο να κοιμηθώ, ειδικά τον πρώτο μήνα που μάθαινα την δουλειά. Αποτέλεσμα? Πάλι χάπια σχεδόν καθημερινά.....στην πορεία ισορρόπησα κάπως αλλά ούτως ή άλλως ο ύπνος μου είχε θέμα από πέρυσι την άνοιξη.....Όλο αυτό το φαινόμενο που περιγράφω έχει εμφανιστεί σε τέτοιον βαθμό τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια με on-off. Στην παρούσα....επειδή κουράζομαι αρκετά, κοιμάμαι σχετικά έυκολα, με απλή βοήθεια κανενός χαπιού βαλεριάνας. Αποκοιμιέμαι ΑΛΛΑ ξυπνάω ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ στις 6 το πρωί!!Κάθε μα κάθε μέρα εδώ και πολλούς μήνες.....ακόμα και με xanax ξυπνάω την ίδια ώρα.....κοντεύω να τρελαθώ γιατί φυσικά μετά δυσκολευομαι τρομερά να ξανακοιμηθώ (2 ώρες μετά) συνεπώς κάθε μέρα σέρνομαι και υπολειτουργώ. Αυτή την περίοδο έχω στο κεφάλι μου κυριολεκτικά 1000 πράγματα. Σπουδές, ξένες γλώσσες, διάβασμα, αλλάγη καριέρας, αλλαγή τόπου, ένα χάος.....Νιώθω πως είμαι σε τρομερή υπερένταση γιατί την στιγμή που ξυπνάω έχω αρχίσει ήδη και σκέφτομαι...έιναι τρομακτικό!Έχω δοκιμάσει ό,τι φυτικό υπάρχει.....έχω δοκιμάσει με xanax(δεν τα θέλω), δεν πιάνει απολύτως τίποτα. Κάθε μέρα ίδια ώρα ξυπνάω. Εδώ ζητάω την άποψή σας και τις εμπειρίες σας παρακαλώ....κάποιος που το έχει ζήσει και το ξεπέρασε. Άραγε οταν η ζωή μου πάψει ναναι τόσο φορτωμένη θα ηρεμήσω?? Θα είναι κάτι μόνιμο? Τα άγχη δεν θα πάψουν ποτέ φοβάμαι....και δεν θελω να περάσω όλο το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου με ηρεμιστικά. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω....σκέφτομαι ότνα ορθοποδήσω λίγο οικονομικά να ξεκινήσω ομοιοπαθητική...άραγε θα με βοηθήσει??το έχει δοκιμάσει κανέις?? Τρέμω γιατί η επόμενη εργασία που θα κάνω σε δύο μήνες θαναι κυλιόμενο ωράριο και ότι έχω διαβάσει για αυπνίες τονίζει πως χρειάζεται σταθερό ωράριο ύπνου??Πώς θα ανταπεξέλθω??? Φοβάμαι ειλικρινά πάρα πολυ για την συνέχεια.....Σας παρακαλώ όποιος έχει κάποια άποψη και εμπειρία να μου την γράψει. Συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές μήνυμα και ευχαριστώ παιδιά εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## elis

Άρχισε γυμναστήριο θα βοηθήσει αλλά μην πάρεις ποτέ συμπληρώματα

----------


## Stavros

Καλησπέρα Zinnia!Σε ενδιαφέρει η φαρμακευτική προσέγγιση στην αυπνία σου ή η Ψυχοθεραπευτική?

----------


## Zinnia

Καλησπέρα και στους δυο και ευχαριστώ που απαντήσατε...
γυμνάζομαι και κουράζομαι αρκετά .....βασικά γυμνάζομαι εδώ και 10 χρόνια....οπότε δν μπορώ να επέμβω άλλο σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Σταύρο, επειδή είμαι απελσπισμένη και με αγχώνει πάρα πολύ όλο αυτό, θα ήθελα κάτι λίγο άμεσο, έστω τεχνική ή σκέψη ή φιλοσοφία ή τρικ δν ξέρω.....Δεν θέλω χημεία όχι αν και ότνα ξαναπιάσω δουλειά μάλλον θα αναγκαστώ αν και έυχομαι να κουράζομαι τόσο πολύ που να ξεραίνομαι. Το κυλιόμενο ωράριο θα είναι καταστροφή για έναν άνθρωπο με προβλήματα ύπνου έτσι??Μάλλον πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχίατρο? Εξ αποστάσεως μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γιατι εδώ που βρίσκομαι δεν έχω ούτε πολλές ούτε καλές επιλογές...ομοιοπαθητική?Δε ν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια...

----------


## Stavros

Και γυμναστική κάνεις ε?Και έχω ακούσει πως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι έχουν καλύτερο ύπνο...
Ρε συ Zinnia εγώ είχα παραπλήσιο πρόβλημα με σένα και το έλυσα με χημεία..Με το Remeron...
Νιώθεις πως για την διαταραχή ύπνου που βιώνεις,ευθύνονται ψυχολογικοί λόγοι ή αισθάνεσαι πως η αυπνία σου έχει πιο καθαρά βιολογικά αίτια?
Την εκτίμησή σου απλά θέλω!

----------


## Zinnia

μμμμ κοίτα...ψυχολογικά όλο αυτό το διάστημα που έχει ενταθεί το θέμα είμαι υπερβολικά πιεσμένη. Υπερβολικό άγχος και ένταση. Και αλλαγές πολλές στη ζωή μου. Δηλαδή καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι πως αν κοιμόμουν και καλά θα ήταν θαύμα. Στην πράξη με ταλαιπωρεί όμως σε σημείο που απελπιζομαι και επίσης νιώθω "προβληματικη". Πριν δυο χρόνια θυμάμαι οτι κοιμόμουν γενικά σερι ένα 7ωρο.....όμως σαν οργανισμός..σαν νευρικό σύστημα είμαι πάρα πολύ επιρρεπής σε υπερεντάσεις, δλδ το παραμικρό θα μου βγει σε αυπνία. Βιολογικά εξετάσεις αίματος θυροειδή κτλ είμαι οκ ΕΚΤΟΣ από β12 που έχω χαμηλή λόγω αποχής από το κρέας. Δεν ξέρω εαν σχετίζεται....ποτέ δεν έτρωγα ιδιαίτερα όμως αλλά κοιμόμουν...Εσύ με αυτό το χάπι(?) το ξεπέρασες οριστικά?? Είχες διακοπτόμενο ύπνο?

----------


## elis

Άμα πάρεις φάρμακα εκεί να δεις πόσο προβληματική θα νιώσεις μία χαρά είσαι ίσως ότι είσαι χορτοφάγος παίζει ρόλο

----------


## Stavros

> Εσύ με αυτό το χάπι(?) το ξεπέρασες οριστικά?? Είχες διακοπτόμενο ύπνο?


Ναι...Ξυπνούσα αρκετές φορές μέσα στην νύχτα και αρκετά νωρίς το πρωί..Με βοήθησε πολύ εμένα αλλά δυστυχώς αυξάνει την όρεξη και κατ'επέκταση το σωματικό βάρος...
Αλλά επειδή ήμουν αρκετά αδύνατος,μάλλον καλό μου έκανε και σε αυτόν τον τομέα...!

----------


## Zinnia

ίσως φταιει η έλειψη της Β12 αν και συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι είναι ψυχολογικό...άλλωστε κάθε μέρα την ίδια ωρα...
Elis έχω καταναλώσει πάρα πολλά xanax και πίστεψε με ένιωθα την επόμενη πως έχω τρομερό πρόβλημα και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι φυσιολογικοί και αυτό με διέλυε ψυχολογικά. Σταύρο τώρα το ξεπέρασες?? Απλά με το χάπι? Το έχεις κόψει τώρα έτσι?? Φοβάμαι εξαρτήσεις...Απόψε θα δοκιμάσω να κοιμηθώ χωρίς τίποτα, ούτε βαλεριάνα να δω πώς θα πάει....ομοιοπαθητική απ'όσο κατάλαβα δεν έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς..

----------


## Έρις

Η Β12 έχει άμεση σχέση με τη λειτουργία του νευρικού συστήματος.

----------


## Mara.Z

> ίσως φταιει η έλειψη της Β12 αν και συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι είναι ψυχολογικό...άλλωστε κάθε μέρα την ίδια ωρα...


ποση Β12 εχεις??

----------


## Zinnia

Καλημέρα....χτες κοιμήθηκα χωρίς κανένα βοήθημα, άργησα βέβαια και φυσικά ξύπνησα την ίδια ώρα με αμέτρητες σκέψεις. Ίσως εκτός από το άγχος, φταίει κ η κακή ψυχολογική διάθεση γιατί εδώ και μήνες δεν είμαι και στα καλύτερά μου!
Β12 στις τελευταίες εξέτασεις που είχα κάνει είχα χαμηλή, δεν θυμάμαι πόσο....γενικά δεν τρώω σχεδόν καθόλου κρέας , πήρα λίγο καιρό συμπλήρωμα αλλά το έκοψα. Ποτέ δεν έτρωγα όμως και κοιμόμουν. ίσως πρεπει να ξεκινήσω να τρώω που κ που έστω με το ζόρι...

----------


## elis

Κοπελιά μεγαλώνεις κι όλας έτσι θεσ να πάρεις φάρμακα πάρε αλλά μετά μην πεις καλά ήμουν γιατί εγώ στο λέω τα φάρμακα ένα πρόβλημα λύνουν δημιουργούν αλλά δέκα

----------


## Zinnia

ελπιζω να μην αναγκαστώ να πάρω φάρμακα, αν βέβαια δεν βγαίνει η καθιημερινότητα δεν γίνεται αλλιώς μάλλον. Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω ομοιοπαθητική, είμαι αρκετά δεκτική με την φιλοσοφία της, μακάρι να έχει αποτέλεσμα γιατί ακριβώς επειδή μεγαλώνουμε μεγαλώνουν και τα προβλήματα.

----------


## Stavros

Καθόλου Κρέας ε??Πάντως υπάρχουν συμπληρώματα για B12 αν θυμάμαι καλά...
Εγώ το παίρνω αρκετά χρόνια το Remeroνουλίνι αλλά όταν το σταματήσω εννοείται πως επανέρχεται η αυπνία!

1) Από θέματα απασχόλησης,εννοώ περιβάλλον εργασιακό αλλά και εργασιακές απολαβές,είσαι ικανοποιημένη?
2) Στα Προσωπικά σου είσαι κατασταλλαγμένη ή υπάρχει αβεβαιότητα?
3) Η Υγεία σου η σωματική είναι καλή ή υπάρχει κάποια πάθηση που να σε αγχώνει?

Sorry για το αδιάκριτο των ερωτήσεων,αλλά κάνω αυτές τις ερωτήσεις για να δω αν υποβόσκει άγχος που να ευθύνεται για τον διαταραγμένο ύπνο σου...

----------


## Zinnia

κρέας μπορεί μια φορά τον μήνα, μπορεί και μια το 3μηνο....
Για τα υπόλοιπα κανέναν πρόβλημα να απαντήσω. Όχι στα επαγγελματικά δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένη, το αντίθετο. Προσπαθώ να αλλάξω αντικείμενο αυτή την περίοδο και αυτό που κάνω είναι πολύ κακοπληρωμένο και αβέβαιο. Στα προσωπικά μου επίσης καθόλου καλά και το πιθανότερο μια σχέση 5 ετών που βάδιζε για σοβαρά, να λήξει (δική μου επιλογή). Γενικά μέχρι πριν κάποιο καιρό είχα μόνο απίστευτο άγχος για το μέλλον...τώρα έχω και θλίψη μεγάλη. Από υγεία δεν υπάρχει κάτι άμεσο και σοβαρό να με απασχολεί αλλά η αλήθεια είναι κάνω κακές σκέψεις συχνά λόγω κακής ψυχολογίας...
Τα χάπια αυτά τι είδους γιατρός στα έδωσε?? Είναι δηλαδή για χρήση μακροχρόνια? δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει σταδιακά να τα κόψεις?? Παρενέργειες?Εγώ όπως είπα παίρνω xanax που και που αλλά προσπαθώ να κάνω οτι δεν υπάρχουν. Βέβαια πέρασα περίοδο που έπαιρνα κάθε βράδυ σταθερά.

----------


## Stavros

Θέλω να γράψω την εκτίμηση μου Ζinnia και φοβάμαι πως θα μου ρίξει πάλι ποινή ο Moderator. Κύριε NikosD δεν έχω σκοπό να υποκαταστησω τον Ψυχίατρο απλά λέω την εκτίμηση μου.Παλι τα περσινά θα πιάσουμε τώρα;;

----------


## Zinnia

από εμένα ελεύθερα να ακούσω....

----------


## nick190813

ζινια ψυχολογικα πως εισαι?ειχες καμια μεγαλη αλλαγη τελευταια?αλλαξες περιβαλλον?καποιο τραυματικο περιστατικο?αγχος για κατι π περιμενεις?

----------


## elis

Κι εγώ θέλω να ακούσω αν μη τι άλλο θα πάει διαβασμενη στο γιατρό άμα τελικά καταλήξει εκεί

----------


## Stavros

Ρε συ elis την άλλη φορά έγραψα για κάποιον πως έχει ΙΔΨ (καραμπινάτη περίπτωση μιλαμε) και μου ήρθε ποινή 3ποντων...Zinnia θα γράψω το βραδάκι που θα έχουν πάει για βόλτα οι Moderators!

----------


## Zinnia

Ναι Νίκο το απάντησα...πολύ άγχος και κακή διάθεση γενικά κ αρκετές αλλαγές (προσωπικές-επαγγελματικές) Δεν ξέρω αν πάσχω από κατάθλιψη...γενικά ευχαριστημένη από τη ζωή μου δεν είμαι τον τελευταίο καιρό καθόλου.

----------


## Zinnia

ε, γιορτάρα μέρα σήμερα, κάποια επίσκεψη θα πάνε σίγουρα Σταύρο! :P

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι Νίκο το απάντησα...πολύ άγχος και κακή διάθεση γενικά κ αρκετές αλλαγές (προσωπικές-επαγγελματικές) Δεν ξέρω αν πάσχω από κατάθλιψη...γενικά ευχαριστημένη από τη ζωή μου δεν είμαι τον τελευταίο καιρό καθόλου.


ε τοτε ειναι ψυχολογικο το προβλημα του υπνου ζινια......

γενικα πως νιωθεις?απαισιοδοξη?κακη διαθεση?
σε επηρεασαν πολυ αυτες οι αλλαγες?

σκεφτεσαι να επισκεφθεις καποιον ειδικο?

σορυ εαν εχεις απαντησει ξανα....αλλα ψηλοβαριεμαι να ψαχνω απο την αρχη :p

----------


## Zinnia

μαλλον ψυχολογικό είναι, βέβαια την ανωμαλία στον ύπνο (ξύπνημα ξημέρωμα) την έχω πολλούς μήνες, ενώ κακή διάθεση έχω σχετικά λίγο καιρό. Μπορεί βέβαια επειδή το υποσυνείδητο είναι περίεργο να μου έδινα σήματα ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά ενώ νόμιζα πως είμαι ευτυχισμένη. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ήρεμη έχω να νιώσω...από τότε που κοιμόμουν σερι 7 ώρες. Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε ειδικό ναι, βέβαια μένω σε επαρχία και δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο έχω επιλογή σε καλούς γιατρούς, μάλλον όχι. Εκτός από γιατρό σκέφτομαι οτι μάλλον αυτό είναι καμπανάκι για αλλαγές στη ζωή μου. Εκτός εαν έχω κάτι οργανικό.

----------


## elis

Ρε συ σταυρό πεσ το στρογγυλό κ αδιάφορα ούτε με επειχηρηματα ούτε τίποτα χαλαρά κ απλά χωρίς να θέλεις να πείσεις εσύ ξέρεις ο άλλος μπορεί να ξέρει μπορεί κ όχι δε χρειάζεται να το μάθει από σένα κ δίκιο να έχεις ο τρόπος μετράει κανονισου κ πεσ ότι θεσ να πεις

----------


## nick190813

> μαλλον ψυχολογικό είναι, βέβαια την ανωμαλία στον ύπνο (ξύπνημα ξημέρωμα) την έχω πολλούς μήνες, ενώ κακή διάθεση έχω σχετικά λίγο καιρό. Μπορεί βέβαια επειδή το υποσυνείδητο είναι περίεργο να μου έδινα σήματα ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά ενώ νόμιζα πως είμαι ευτυχισμένη. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ήρεμη έχω να νιώσω...από τότε που κοιμόμουν σερι 7 ώρες. Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε ειδικό ναι, βέβαια μένω σε επαρχία και δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο έχω επιλογή σε καλούς γιατρούς, μάλλον όχι. Εκτός από γιατρό σκέφτομαι οτι μάλλον αυτό είναι καμπανάκι για αλλαγές στη ζωή μου. Εκτός εαν έχω κάτι οργανικό.


δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι οργανικο...
πιστευω 99% οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο...
ε πας δοκιμαζεις και αμα νιωθεις οτι δεν σ βοηθαει μετα απο κανα δυο συνεδριες φευγεις...
ισως στην παρουσα φαση να σ βοηθουσαν και χαπια υπνου.....μεχρι δλδ να στρωσει ο υπνος σου...
και εγω γενικα ειχα προβληματα στον υπνο παλιοτερα...ιδιαιτερα οταν ειχα περασει καταθλιψη και αγχωδεις διαταραχες....
καπου εκει ειναι το προβλημα ..
επισης μην κανεις γυμναστικη πριν τον υπνο,κοψε καφεινη ,κοκα κολες,ενεργειακα ποτα,τσαι........και παρε και πινες πρασινο βοτανο του βουνου

----------


## Zinnia

Σταύρο πες ότι πιστεύεις, δεν έχω πρόβλημα την άποψή σου θα πεις....γενικά όλα για τον άνθρωπο είναι. 
Νικ, μέτα πώς κόβονται τα χάπια?? Αυτό φοβάμαι....προσπαθώ να εντοπίσω την ρίζα γιατί από χάπια έχω χορτάσει...άλλο να είναι κάτι παρωδικό, αλλα σε καθημερινή βάση μα΄΄λον χρειάζεται άλλη αντιμετώπιση. Το θέμα είναι οτι έχω θέμα να κοιμηθώ σερί. Και κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ακουστεί αστείο.....όταν εργαζόμουν πρωί, επειδή ήξερα πως πρεπει να ξυπνήσω πάθαινα πανικό και δν έκλεινα μάτι. Όταν δεν χρειάζεται να ξυπνήσω αποκοιμιέμαι μια χαρά. Αγχώδης διαταραχή καραμπινάτη δηλαδή....και δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να το λύσω βέβαια....

----------


## nick190813

> Σταύρο πες ότι πιστεύεις, δεν έχω πρόβλημα την άποψή σου θα πεις....γενικά όλα για τον άνθρωπο είναι. 
> Νικ, μέτα πώς κόβονται τα χάπια?? Αυτό φοβάμαι....προσπαθώ να εντοπίσω την ρίζα γιατί από χάπια έχω χορτάσει...άλλο να είναι κάτι παρωδικό, αλλα σε καθημερινή βάση μα΄΄λον χρειάζεται άλλη αντιμετώπιση. Το θέμα είναι οτι έχω θέμα να κοιμηθώ σερί. Και κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ακουστεί αστείο.....όταν εργαζόμουν πρωί, επειδή ήξερα πως πρεπει να ξυπνήσω πάθαινα πανικό και δν έκλεινα μάτι. Όταν δεν χρειάζεται να ξυπνήσω αποκοιμιέμαι μια χαρά. Αγχώδης διαταραχή καραμπινάτη δηλαδή....και δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να το λύσω βέβαια....


Παρε χαπια εσυ να φτιάξει ο υπνος σου και μετα θα τα κοψεις μην φοβασαι...
και οσο χορταινεις και υπνο και κοιμασαι καλα θα αλλαζει και η ψυχολογια σου.....γτ αμα δεν κοιμασαι καλα υπολειτουργης...
το παθαινω και εγω αυτο οταν εχω να κανω κατι πρωι δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω η κοιμαμαι κανα 3ωρο πριν πρεπει να το κανω αυτο ;p
αγχωτικη εισαι οπως και εγω....
μην βγαζεις συμπερασματα βρε ζηνια(λουλουδι δεν ειναι?) μπορει απλα να εχεις μια στρεσογονα περιοδο...

για εμενα τραβα σε εναν ειδικο δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα και για αρχη θα σ γραψει η αγχολυτικα η για υπνο.......αν και νομιζω σε βασανιζει αγχος....και θα σ βοηθησουν μια χαρα τα αγχολυτικα μεχρι ν λυσεις τα θεματα σου...
τωρα πλεον ο μηχανισμος σου λειτουργει αυτοματα...και επειδη συνηθισες να ξυπνας ετσι πεφτεις με αγχος και ειναι λογικο να ξυπνας συνεχεια

----------


## Zinnia

λουλουδι ειναι ναι!
Επειδή ξέρω τον χαρακτήρα μου, φοβάμαι πως αν δω βοήθεια από τα χάπια, μετά θα τρέμω να τα κόψω γιατί θα νιώθω πως χωρίς αυτά δεν θα μπορώ να τα καταφέρω, μόνο αυτό με κάνει διστακτική. Όπως προνανέφερα όμως, επειδή σε 2 μήνες είναι πιθανό να δουλέψω κυλιόμενο ωράριο και την δουλειά την έχω ανάγκη, αν δω πως δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω αναγκαστικά θα πάρω χάπια φαντάζομαι γιατί πόσο να μείνω άυπνη?? Βέβαια εύχομαι να κουράζομαι τόσο, ώστε να ξεραίνομαι. Αυτή την περίοδο ναι έχω τρομερό άγχος και πάρα πλύ κακή διάθεση..όλα πάνε ανάποδα (χωρισμός, εργασία, περιβάλλον) οπότε νομίζω πως και έτσι όπως κοιμάμαι, θαύμα είναι....Γενικά πάντως ο ύπνος μου διαταράσσεται ειτε από μεγάλη χαρά είτε από μεγάλη λύπη. Είμαι επιρρεπής. Δεν ξέρω δλδ αν πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο ή σε νευρολόγο?? Πρέπει να το πιάσω απο το μηδέν δεν έχω ξαναπάει σε τέτοιου είδους γιατρό....

----------


## nick190813

> λουλουδι ειναι ναι!
> Επειδή ξέρω τον χαρακτήρα μου, φοβάμαι πως αν δω βοήθεια από τα χάπια, μετά θα τρέμω να τα κόψω γιατί θα νιώθω πως χωρίς αυτά δεν θα μπορώ να τα καταφέρω, μόνο αυτό με κάνει διστακτική. Όπως προνανέφερα όμως, επειδή σε 2 μήνες είναι πιθανό να δουλέψω κυλιόμενο ωράριο και την δουλειά την έχω ανάγκη, αν δω πως δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω αναγκαστικά θα πάρω χάπια φαντάζομαι γιατί πόσο να μείνω άυπνη?? Βέβαια εύχομαι να κουράζομαι τόσο, ώστε να ξεραίνομαι. Αυτή την περίοδο ναι έχω τρομερό άγχος και πάρα πλύ κακή διάθεση..όλα πάνε ανάποδα (χωρισμός, εργασία, περιβάλλον) οπότε νομίζω πως και έτσι όπως κοιμάμαι, θαύμα είναι....Γενικά πάντως ο ύπνος μου διαταράσσεται ειτε από μεγάλη χαρά είτε από μεγάλη λύπη. Είμαι επιρρεπής. Δεν ξέρω δλδ αν πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο ή σε νευρολόγο?? Πρέπει να το πιάσω απο το μηδέν δεν έχω ξαναπάει σε τέτοιου είδους γιατρό....


λουλουδι οπως εσυ ε?χαχαχα

λοιπον λουλουδακι εγω θα σου προτεινα να πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο να σ δωσει μια μικρη αγωγη για τον υπνο και να σου κανει και ψυχαναλυση να σε βοηθησει με τα προβληματα σου και να βρεις την ριζα......μακροπροθεσμα θα σ βελτιωση και την ψυχικη σ ηρεμια οχι μονο τον υπνο....
σου ηρθαν πολλα μαζεμενα ,εχεις και αγχος και ετσι χαλασε ο υπνος σου....
και μενα ο υπνος διαταρασεται απο χαρα η απο λυπη :p αυτο δυστυχως ειναι κατι που θα το εχουμε για παντα...δυσκολα αλλαζει...

----------


## Stavros

Zinnia δυστυχώς στο Forum απαγορεύεται να κάνουμε διαγνώσεις...
Και σκάνε ποινές από τους Moderators.Μόλις μαζευτούν πολλές ποινές,τρως Ban.Βέβαια για να φας Ban πρέπει να το παραγ*******...
Πάντως έγω νομίζω πως ξέρω τι έχεις...Αυτήν την στιγμή που μιλάμε έχεις άγχη πολλαπλά και διάχυτα.

1)Άγχος για το τι θα κάνεις με την εργασία και πως θα μπορέσεις να ανταπεξέλθεις με το κυλιόμενο ωράριο αλλά και γενικότερο άγχος για την επαγγελματική σου αποκατάσταση.

2)Έχεις επίσης άγχος για την έκβαση της μεγάλης σου 5ετούς σχέσης η οποία μάλλον όπως λες,οδεύει προς χωρισμό,αλλά και άγχος για το γεγονός πως ενώ ήσουν έτοιμη ακόμα και για γάμο,τώρα θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις πάλι από το 0.




> Δεν ξέρω δλδ αν πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο ή σε νευρολόγο?? Πρέπει να το πιάσω απο το μηδέν δεν έχω ξαναπάει σε τέτοιου είδους γιατρό....


3)Όπως σωστά είχα υποθέσει από την αρχή (εσωτερικά),όλο αυτό που βιώνεις δεν αποκλείεται να αρχίσει να σου δημιουργεί και υπόνοιες για ύπαρξη κάποιας σωματικής πάθησης.Κλασικά πράγματα...

Με όλα αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν,για μένα υπάρχει σοβαρή αιτία για τον διαταραγμένο ύπνο σου.Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι,σε τέτοιο αγχογόνο σταυροδρόμι που βρίσκεσαι,θα εκδήλωναν παρόμοια συμπτώματα.Εδώ όμως υπάρχει κάτι που χρήζει προσοχής.Τις περισσότερες φορές όλο αυτό που παρουσιάζεις το οποίο δεν μπορώ να ονοματίσω για τον λόγο που προανέφερα στην αρχή του Post μου,επιπλέκεται πολύ συχνά με Κρίσεις Πανικού ενώ μεγάλη είναι και η συννοσηρότητα με την Κατάθλιψη.Δηλαδή όσο αφήνεσαι χωρίς θεραπεία (Φαρμακευτική ή Ψυχοθεραπευτική-ότι σου πει ο Doctor),διακινδυνεύεις να μπλέξεις και σε άλλες καταστάσεις.


*Η Πρώιμη Αφύπνιση να ξέρεις είναι Gold Standard για την Κατάθλιψη.Πάντως μαγκιά σου που αποφάσισες να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από το Forum.
Ήδη,μόνο και μόνο που έκανες την κίνηση αυτή,είσαι 50% πιο κοντά στην επίλυση των προβλημάτων σου.Μεγάλο βήμα η αποδοχή,να ξέρεις.

----------


## Zinnia

Νικ λουλουδάκι που ελπίζω να ξανανθίσει!Μάλλον θα το έχουμε μια ζωή γιατί φυσικά όλα αυτά επιδεινώνονται περνώντας τα χρόνια-δεν θυμάμαι πιτσιρίκα να είχα τέτοια θέματα...βασικά θυμάμαι πολύ ύπνο!Την ρίζα θέλω να βρω και γενιά τεχνικές ίασης γιατί είμαι γενικά λίγ ευαίσθητη ως προς το νευρικό σύστημα οπότε σήμερα είναι ο ύπνος, χτες κάτι άλλο, αυρίο κάτι τρίτο. Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως άντρες έχετε θεματα ύπνου, θεωρούσα πως οι γυναίκες είμαστε πιο ευάλωτες σαυτά.
Σταύρο, αποδοχή φυσικά, δυστυχώς δεν είμαι πρωτάρα! :P Κοίτα κατάθλιψη είμαι σίγουρη πως έχω περάσει πριν κάποια χρόνια και μάλιστα ψιλοζόρικη...δεν πήγα ποτέ σε ψυχολόγο, ΄χοι γιατί είμαι αρνητική, απλά ήξερα πως θα κάνει τον κύκλο του και το βίωνα σαν παιχνίδι ας πούμε. Είχε προκύψει μετά απο την απώλεια ενός πολύ αγαπημένου ανθρωπου και κράτησε σχεδόν 2 χρόνια. Ο ύπνος μου δεν είχε διαταραχθεί -εκτός από τις αρχές- καθόλου. Βέβαια πέρασαν τα χρόνια και τα προβλήματα-άγχη γιγαντώθηκαν.....και εγώ από τον αγαπημένο μου πατέρα τα έχω κληρονομήσει όλα αυτά, απλά ζω σε αρκετά πιο δύσκολη εποχή οπότε τα περνάω και πιο έντονα. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μου γράφεις πως τ σύμπτωμα είναι φυσιολογικό, αλλά αν αφεθεί στην μοίρα του θα προκύψουν διάφορα?? Λογικό.....κρίσεις πανικού έχω περάσει ένα διάστημα -μαζί με την κατάθλιψη- αρκετά έντονες και αυτές. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδέεται το άγχος με την κατάθλιψη?? Ρωτάω γιατί πολύ συχνά όταν "φορτώνομαι" πέφτω και ψυχολογικά, οπότε αν αυτό διαρκεί μήνες ......Νυερικό σύστημα ευαίσθητο σίγουρα, αλλά άλλο ξενυχτάω στα 22 μου για έναν έρωτα και άλλο αυτό που βιώνω. Δεν αμφιβάλλω πως μπορεί να συνδέεται το πρωινό ξύπνημα με κατάθλιψη, μάλιστα πιστεύω πως τους τελευταιους μήνες ζορίστηκα πάρα πολύ ψυχολογικά και το πιθανότερο δεν ήμουν και πολύ ικανοποιημένη από τη ζωή μου. Από την άλλη επειδή ξυπνάω και εκείνη τη στιγμή έχω αρχίσει ήδη να σκέφτομαι, νιώθω υπερένταση δλδ ξεκάθαρα, λέω μήπως υπερισχύει το άγχος. Για παράδειγμα στην τελευταία απαιτητική δουλεια΄που έκανα, έπρεπε να μάθω πολλά και σύντομα..θυμάμαι οτι επί έναν μήνα πεταγόμουν μέσα στη νύχτα και έλεγα τα πράγματα που είχα μάθει. Δεν θυμάμαι άγχος τόσο, όσο ενθουσιασμό επειδή μου άρεσε σαν δουλεια. Το αποτέλεσμα όμως όπως βλεπεις σε όλες τις περιπτωσεις είναι κοινό. Όπως και το αν έχω κάποια υποχρέωση, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα πεταχτώ πριν το ξυπνητήρι. Όπότε είτε με κατάθλιψη είτε χωρίς..υπάρχει θέμα!Το θέμα είναι πως δεν ξέρω αν αυτό τι θέμα λύνεται τελικά....

----------


## Stavros

Εννοείται πως το Άγχος συνδέεται με Κατάθλιψη.Θεωρείται πως ένα ποσοστό άνω του 50% που πάσχει από κάποια αγχώδη διαταραχή θα εμφανίσει και κατάθλιψη.
Ίσως μια επίσκεψη σε έναν γιατρό να μην είναι άσχημη ιδέα!Εκτός κι αν δεν το επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά σου.

----------


## dimitriseas

καλησπερα κ απο μενα Zinnia να πω και τη δικη μου εμπειρια και ισως βοηθησω.. μετα απο μια δυσκολη περιοδο λογω δουλειας αισθηματικων ποτου κλπ κλπ μαζευτηκαν πολλα και αρχισα να χανω τον υπνο, οσο πηγαινε η κατασταση και χειροτερευε δε μπορουσα να κοιμηθω κοιμομουν με διακοπες ξυπναγα στις 6. Εκει με πηραν και τα ψυχολογικα μου, αρχισα να με αμφισβητω. αρχισα να ξεκοβω και απο παρεες και το ενα εφερνε το αλλο. εχω να σου πω οτι ο υπνος δημιουργουσε ψυχολογικα και τα ψυχολγικα αυπνιες, δεν αντεξα στο 6μηνο πηγα ψυχολογο. μου ειπε για ηπια καταθληψη, με βρηκε τελιομανη-υποχονδριο. ξεκινησα λοιπον και εκανα δοκιμες τι ειναι αυτο που φταει και δε μπορω να κοιμηθω και νιωθω ετσι. ενω επαιζα τεννις 10χρονια αρχισα τη γιογκα ,, εκει βρηκα ενα κλαδι να πιαστω,, αρχισα εκοψα και το ποτο που και αυτο πιστευω με χαλαγε αρχισα να βιαβαζω για διατροφη μπηκα εδω διαβασα παρομοιες περιπτωσεις ακουσα 100δες βιντεακια στο youtube για αυτογνωσια εφτιαχνα βαλεριανα αφεψιμο απο μαγαζι με βιολογικα το επαιρνα τελικα τα καταφερα ξαναηρθε ο ατιμος και μπορεσα και συμαζεψα το μυαλο μου, ξερω πως νιωθεις το περασα και γω μονιμα να εχεις το μυαλο σου κουρασμενο,, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν το δουλεψεις και συ θα βρεις καποια λυση,,, καλη επιτυχια κοπελα μου

----------


## Zinnia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Απόψε ενώ κοιμήθηκα εύκολα, ξύπνησα ξανά -φυσικά- αλλά αποκοιμήθηκα στη μια ώρα αυτή τη φορά, μεγάλη επιτυχία.....Γενικά έχω προσέξει πως αν με πιέσω να ΜΗ σκέφτομαι κοιμάμαι, αλλά είναι γενικά πολύ δύσκολο αυτή την περίοδο, μάλλον αδύνατο. 
Σταύρο όντως τα οικονομικά μου είναι μέτρια για να πω οτι ανοίγω το κεφάλαιο ψυχοθεραπεία π0χ. Τώρα το να πάω σε έναν ψυχολόγο να μου δώσει κάποια χάπια μπορώ ναι. 
Δημήτρη γεια σου!Ακριβώς αυτό, η αυπνία φέρνει ψυχολογικα και τα ψυχολογικά αυπνια κοκ. Ποια κεντρική ιδέα από όσα διάβασες σε βοήθησε?? Νομίζω οτι έχω μπει σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο που πρέπει να σπάσει, σαν να έχω πειστεί πως θα έχω πρόβλημα για πάντα. Η υπερένταση με χτυπάει ακόμη περισσότερο ότνα κοιμάμαι μαζί με κάποιον άλλον και αυτός ο άλλος κοιμηθεί πρώτος...τρελό ε? Όταν συμβεί αυτό και ακούω πως ο άλλος κοιμάται, με πιάνει τρομερό άγχος πως εγώ θα μείνω άυπνη και φυσικά...μένω άυπνη. Ή παίρνω ηρεμιστικό και κοιμάμαι. Τώρα που τα γράφω αισθάνομαι πάρα πολύ προβληματική βέβαια γατί διαπιστώνω πως είναι πολλά μαζεμένα. Ομοιοπαθητική -ξαναρωτησα- δεν έχει δοκιμάσε κανείς ε? Θέλω να προσπαθήσω με μεθόδους κάπως πιο μακροχρόνιες και φυσικές και να έχω τα χάπια μόνο για έκτακτες περιπτώσεις. Σκέφτομαι μήπως ενα αδιαφορήσω εντελώς για το κεφάλαιο ύπνος και με αφήσω 1-2-3 μέρες να κοιμηθώ όσο θέλω, ας είμαι και άυπνη, μήπως απομυθοποιηθεί πια και αρχίσω να το ξεπερνάω....δεν ξέρω σκέψεις κάνω γιατί δεν μπορώ να περάσω μια ζωή έτσι.....

----------


## Stavros

> Νυερικό σύστημα ευαίσθητο σίγουρα, αλλά άλλο ξενυχτάω στα 22 μου για έναν έρωτα και άλλο αυτό που βιώνω.


Δεν είχα προσεξει καλά το αρχικό σου Post και που έλεγες πως εδώ και μερικούς μήνες είναι πιο εντονο το πρόβλημα,ούτε επίσης αυτο που έχω παραθέσει ανωτέρω.
22 είσαι?Αν είσαι τόσο μικρή και άρχισες να το ψάχνεις από τώρα,μη φοβάσαι καθόλου.Θα την βρεις την άκρη!Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα έχουν χάσει μία δεκαετία πριν αρχίσουν να αντιλαμβάνονται τι παίζει!

----------


## Zinnia

χαχα όχι Σταύρο 34 είμαι!Στα 22 μου κοιμόμουν σαν πουλάκι.....το έφερα απλά σαν παράδειγμα, εννοώντας πως άλλο η "ανέμελη" αυπνία και άλλο τώρα που πλέον το πρόβλημα έχει επιδεινωθεί και δεν προβλέπεται τα άγχη να μειωθούν....τουλάχιστον άμεσα.

----------


## Stavros

................................Έκανα Edit γιατι η Vasia05 (Moderator) παραμονεύει για τα Off-Topics...

----------


## elis

Πάρε κανένα φυτικό συμπλήρωμα κι άσε τη χημεία έχεις ακόμα πολλά να δεις ή το πολύ πολύ χημεία για ένα εξάμηνο το πολύ αλλά δε θα σ αρέσει επειδή γυμνάζεσαι

----------


## Zinnia

Η καλύτερη ηλικία, μια δεύτερη νιότη χαχαχα!Εντάξει τώρα είμαστε μέσα στον κυκλώνα αλλά θεωρώ πως είμαστε οκ ακόμη ηλικιακά για να λύσουμε κάποια θέματα....είναι δύσκολη και η εποχή. Ο πατέρας μου έχει την ίδια τάση αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να έδωσε ποτέ τόση σημασία....
Ελις με φυτικά το παλεύω, βέβαια όχι με τρομερή επιτυχία, άλλα όπως είπα θα δοκιμάσω να με αφήσω και άυπνη, όσο βάρβαρο και αν ακούγεται μήπως το απομυθοποιήσω. Φυτικά έχω δοκιμάσει βαλεριάνα, πασιφλώρα (σε αυτά χάπια και αφέψημα) , μαγνήσιο και μελατονίνη.....δεν ξέρω εαν μου έχει διαφύγει κάτι άλλο. μελατονίνη έχω την εντύπωση πως μου διέκοπτε τον ύπνο. Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς οτι δεν θα μου αρέσει....οτι θα είμαι υποτονική μάλλον?

----------


## Stavros

H Μελατονίνη είναι το γνωστό CIRCADIN.Του πατέρα μου δεν του έκανε τίποτα το συγκεκριμένο.
Τώρα κάπως εχει βρει την άκρη με μίξη Βενζοδιαζεπινών και Remeron αλλά εντάξει,είναι και μίας ηλικίας και δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη φοβία από την λήψη φαρμάκων μακροπρόθεσμα.
Εγώ σκέφτομαι να κόψω κάποια στιγμή το Remeron αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω περιθώριο για αυπνίες καθώς αν με δουν οι πελάτες με υπνηλία,δεν ξέρω αν θα ξανάρθουν!

----------


## Zinnia

μα και εγώ ακριβώς έτσι κοπανούσα τα xanax καθημερινά, επειδή δεν είχα περιθώριο να πάω άυπνη στη δουλειά (ή νόμιζα οτι δεν έχω)....Σαββατοκύριακο παίρνεις πάλι η κοιμάσαι μόνος? 
Μελατονίνη εγώ έχω μια άλλη μάρκα των 1mg αλλά μάλλον όταν ξαναπάρω θα πάρω των 2mg. Για διακοπή ύπνου από μελατονίνη δεν γνωρίζεις ε? Ξυπνούσα στο 5ωρο το πολύ, ξεκούραστη μεν αλλά ξυπνούσα, οπότε την έκοψα πολύ καιρό. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω βαλεριάνα ό,τι πιο δυνατό υπάρχει και μελατονίνη μαζί. Και κυρίως να αρχίσω να αδιαφορώ....(υπερβολικά δύσκολο)

----------


## Stavros

Εγώ όντως δεν έχω περιθώριο να πάω αυπνος στην δουλειά. Μου την λένε αμέσως οι πελάτες, με καταλαβαίνουν... Να πω την αλήθεια μου, επειδή το remeron με έπιασε αμέσως, δεν έχω κάνει ιδιαίτερες δοκιμές με άλλα σκευάσματα. Από το 2009 ξεκίνησα να παίρνω.Οχι δεν ξέρω τι είναι η διακοπή ύπνου από Μελατονινη!!Τι είναι;Αρκετές φορές δεν παίρνω το Σάββατο Remeron διότι την Κυριακή δεν δουλεύω. Αλλά όταν δεν παίρνω, ξυπνάω και εγώ νωρίς!! Το κέρατο μου μέσα!

----------


## Zinnia

δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι δουλειά κάνεις και πρέπει να είσαι τόσο ξεκούραστος!χεχε!
από μικρός και εσύ στα βάσανα....
Περι μελατονίνης εννοώ πως σε εμένα είχε την παρενέργεια να ξυπνάω στο 5ωρο, πολύ ξεκούραστη (άρα κοιμόμουν βαριά) αλλά ξυπνούσα και έτσι την σταμάτησα πάνω από χρόνο τώρα. Το μυστικό είναι η παύση των σκέψεων, αλλιώς χημεία μόνο έχει άμεσο αποτέλεσμα. Τα xanax τα παιρνω πολύ περιστασιακά αυτή την περίοδο, αλλά τώρα εργάζομαι κυρίως από το σπίτι. Θα με δω όταν ξεκινήσω ξανά σε λίγο καιρό....Ο γιατρός σου είχε συστήσει τόσο μακροχρόνια λήψη?? Εγώ φοβάμαι πως εαν ξεκινήσω κάτι που θα με βοηθάει εύκολα, δεν θα το κόψω ποτέ μετά. Αναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά τι είναι χειρότερο...η επιβάρυνση του οργανισμού από κάτι χημικό ή η επιβάρυνσή του από το άγχος???

----------


## Stavros

> δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι δουλειά κάνεις και πρέπει να είσαι τόσο ξεκούραστος!χεχε!


Ανδρικό Κομμωτήριο έχω οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πως αν κοιμάσαι στην δουλειά,ο πελάτης νομίζει διάφορα...!Αφού στο παρελθόν μου έλεγαν ''πιες ένα καφέ,δεν βιάζομαι''!
Βέβαια δεν πίνω και καφέ εγώ..




> Περι μελατονίνης εννοώ πως σε εμένα είχε την παρενέργεια να ξυπνάω στο 5ωρο, πολύ ξεκούραστη (άρα κοιμόμουν βαριά)


Ναι ε?Εμένα παρότι με κοιμίζει για αρκετές ώρες το Remeron εντούτοις δεν μπορώ να πω πως ξυπνάω και εντελώς ξεκούραστος....
Δεν προκαλεί εξάρτηση η Μιρταζαπίνη αλλά είναι κι αυτό φάρμακο.Βέβαια εγώ ελέγχομαι συνεχώς με εξετάσεις καλού κακού,είμαι λίγο Υποχονδριακός.




> Αναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά τι είναι χειρότερο...η επιβάρυνση του οργανισμού από κάτι χημικό ή η επιβάρυνσή του από το άγχος???


Έχω την αίσθηση πως το μακροχρόνιο άγχος με συνοδό αυπνία μπορεί να προκαλέσει περισσότερα προβλήματα από ότι η λήψη ενός σκευάσματος.Αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται και από τον άνθρωπο...

----------


## Zinnia

να ένα επάγγελμα που δεν θα πήγαινε ποτέ το μυαλό μου!Φαίνεσαι τόσο πολύ δλδ αν είσαι άυπνος? Δεν πίνεις καφέ βέβαια...
Υποχόνδρια και εγώ είμαι αρκετά εξού και νιώθω χάλια συχνά όταν παίρνω χάπι. Μου φτιάχνει τον ύπνο αλλά μου ρίχνει την αυτοπεποίθηση πολύ. Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι εαν επιτρέπεται, τα remeron είδα πως είναι αντικαταθλιπτικά. Ο γιατρός στα έδωσε για αυπνία ή για κατάθλιψη που προκαλεί συν τοις άλλοις και αυπνία?? Είναι φάρμακα ευρέως φάσματος ?? Αυτό φοβάμαι με τους γιατρούς, οτι πας και γράφουν απλά ένα χάπι. Ο δικός μου τα xanax μου τα έγραψε εύκολα (είχα κυρίως θέμα με συγκεκριμένους κλειστούς χώρους πχ αεροπλάνα) και έκτοτε μου τα συνταγογραφεί πάντα, δεν ρωτάει καν τι τα χρειάζομαι. Και φοβάμαι να μπλέξω με εξτρα χημεία γιατί ομολογώ οτι ότνα είδα την ευκολία τα υιοθέτησα σε καθημερινή βάση. Χρειάζονται όντως κάποιες φορές αλλά όχι πάντα....τουλάχιστον κράτησα πολύ μικρές δόσεις και ότνα τα έκοψα δεν είχα θέματα να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ, βέβαια στις αρχές είχα ανάγκη που κ που να παίρνω για να νιώθω εντελώς ήρεμη. Αν ξαναζοριστώ πολύ όμως με ωράρια ξέρω πως θα ανοίξω το συρτάρι και θα πάρω.

----------


## dimitriseas

καλησπερα παιδες. να σου πω τι με βοηθησε πιο πολυ με τις σκεψεις (πως εδεσα τη μαιμου που πηδαει απο κλαδι σε κλαδι οπως λεμε στη γιογκα) το πιο πετυχιμενο ειναι οτι καθεσαι στη ανασκελα με τα χερια κοντα στη λεκανη τις παλαμες στον ουρανο και περιμενεις να σου ρθει ο υπνος σαν ενα λεοφωρειο, παντα ερχεται απλα μερικες φορες εχει καθυστερησεις δε σκευτεσαι τιποτα απλα περιμενεις ενα λεοφωρειο που θα σε παει στον προορισμου σου στην χωρα του Μορφεα, τα χαπια εγω τα φοβαμαι και για περενεργειες αλλα και οτι την αλλη μερα εισαι φυτο. τα συπτωματα που λες οτι αν εχεις να κανεις κατι την αλλη μερα η αν κοιμαται καποιος αλλος στον ιδιο χωρο και τα σχετικα αυτα τα εχουν ολοι οσοι εχουν δυσκολο υπνο..

----------


## ioannis2

Zinnia, μου άρεσε το ότι έχεις άγχος με θετικό περιεχόμενο δλδ σπουδες, επαγγελματικος προσανατολισμός, άμα εξαιρεσουμε τις κρισεις πανικού που αν καταλαβα καλα αφορουν άλλα ζητηματα τα οποια εγω αντικειμενικά κρίνω ως ήσσονος σημασιας εν σχεσει με τους στοχους ζωης οι οποιοι σε απασχολουν. Κανε τους στοχους αυτους πραξη ώστε τα νυχτερινα σου ξυπνηματα να εχουν αισθηματα ενθουσιασμου και θετικοτητας.

----------


## Zinnia

Καλημέρα παιδιά!
Δημήτρη πολύ χρήσιμο και βοηθητικό αυτό που έγραψες....μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσω μελέτη. Αυτό αφορά θεωρίες γιόγκας ή αυτογνωσίας?Απόψε ξύπνησα πάλι φυσικά και προσπάθησα να το κάνω, δεν πέτυχε ακριβώς αλλά σιγά σιγά ελπίζω κάτι να γίνει :) Ξυπνάω σταθέρα στις 5 ώρες ύπνου, αυτό παρατηρώ, ασχέτως της ώρας που θα κοιμηθώ. Κ απόψε έβλεπα όνειρο και αφυπνίστηκα -τα θυμάμαι μετά- έβλεπα κάποιες επερχόμενες εξετάσεις που έχω και με ψιλοαγχώνουν, άρα μάλλον είναι άγχος εσωτερικό.
Γιάννη η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχω υπερφορτωθεί αυτή την περίοδο! Πολύ μεγάλος όγκος πνευματικής εργασίας, deadlines, αλλαγές πολλές, δημιουργικότητα μεν, κακός ύπνος δε. Κρίσεις πανικού δεν έχω εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, πάντα φυσικά είμαι υποψήφια, κυρίως διαστήματα που έχω πολύ κακή ψυχολογία (εκεί κοιμάμαι βαριά όμως!) Μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω απόφαση οτι κάτι θα έχω πάντα και να μάθω να ζω με αυτό! Αποφάσισα πάντως όσο είναι δυνατόν να μη με φορτώσω άλλο το τρέχον χρονικό διάστημα, μήπως ηρεμήσω λιγάκι.

----------


## Stavros

> Καλημέρα παιδιά!
> Απόψε ξύπνησα πάλι ....Ξυπνάω σταθέρα στις 5 ώρες ύπνου, αυτό παρατηρώ, ασχέτως της ώρας που θα κοιμηθώ. Κ απόψε έβλεπα όνειρο και αφυπνίστηκα -τα θυμάμαι μετά- έβλεπα κάποιες επερχόμενες εξετάσεις που έχω και με ψιλοαγχώνουν, άρα μάλλον είναι άγχος εσωτερικό.


Καλημέρες!Πάει,με κόλλησε η Zinnia αυπνία!Ξύπνησα 06.30 και κοιτούσα τι θερμοκρασία έχουμε στην Παιανία!!Χα χα!(-2 έδειχνε By the Way στις 06.30).




> να σε ρωτήσω κάτι εαν επιτρέπεται, τα remeron είδα πως είναι αντικαταθλιπτικά. Ο γιατρός στα έδωσε για αυπνία ή για κατάθλιψη που προκαλεί συν τοις άλλοις και αυπνία??


Ναι βεβαίως,ανήκει στα λεγόμενα τετρακυκλικά αντικαταθλιπτικά και είναι στα τελευταίας γενιάς.Αλλά εγώ δεν τα λαμβάνω για Κατάθλιψη(αν και κατά καιρούς νιώθω πως έχω μία δυσθυμία).Με ρώτησε το 2009 ο Doctor:Mε τον ύπνο πως τα πας?Του απαντάω πως έχω διαταραγμένο ύπνο.Και ακολούθως μου τα έγραψε.Εδώ πρέπει να σημειώσω πως έχεις-δεν έχεις Κατάθλιψη,το Remeron φέρνει τάση για ύπνο!Είναι παρενέργεια του αυτή και όχι ενέργεια!Δηλαδή και σε άνθρωπο εντελώς υγιή από ψυχικές νόσους,πάλι θα προκαλέσει υπνηλία.Βέβαια καθώς η υπνηλία αποτελεί παρενέργεια,ως γνωστόν οι παρενέργειες δεν είναι ίδιες σε όλους τους ανθρώπους.Έχουν υπάρξει και παραδείγματα παιδιών μέσα στο Forum που δεν παρουσίαζαν υπνηλία μετά την λήψη Remeron.

----------


## Zinnia

Πολύ κρύο όντως....το μόνο καλό πως φέρνει υπνηλία :PP 
Απ'όσο κατάλαβα για άλλο λόγο είχες πάει στον γιατρό όχι για αυπνία, σωστά?? απλά επειδή μου έκανε εντύπωση το οτι δεν σου έγραψε ένα πιο στοχευμένο χάπι. Παίρνεις μικρή δοσολογία ή χρειάζεται με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, αύξηση η δόση?? Συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις αλλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πώς λειτουργούν τα φάρμακα αυτά σε μακροχρόνια χρήση. Ο γιατρός που συνεχίζει να στα γράφει, έχει εγκρίνει την εσαεί χρήση τους μάλλον? Φοβάμαι πολύ την ανοχή και την αναγκαστική αύξηση της δοσολογίας στο όποιο φάρμακο, προσπάθησα με νύχια και με δόντια να κρατήσω την πιο χαμηλή δόση στα xanax και όσες φορές πηρα παραπάνω ξυπνούσα άρρωστη όχι ξεκούραστη. Και η αλήθεια είναι πως για τα δεδομένα μου έχω κάνει ήδη υπερκατανάλωση.

----------


## Stavros

Βασικά είχα αναπτύξει σωματόμορφη διαταραχή πόνου (ευτυχώς εδώ και 3 χρόνια είμαι Pain Free!)Αν το Googλάρεις θα καταλάβεις τι εστί...!
Και επειδή δεν μπορούσε να ανευρεθεί κάτι το παθολογικό ο γιατρός μου συνέστησε να πάω σε Ψυχίατρο!Και αυτός μετά από ψυχομετρικά τεστ που μου έκανε κατέληξε πως έχω ΓΑΔ και σαν αποτέλεσμα αυτής ανέπτυξα και την σωματόμορφη διαταραχή πόνου!Και μου έγραψε Effexor + Remeron.Το λεγόμενο Κοκτέιλ Καλιφόρνια!

Από το 2009 μέχρι το 2013 τα έπαιρνα ανελλιπώς όπου το 2013 είπα να διακόψω το Effexor και έμεινα μόνο με το Remeron.
Το Remeron δεν χρειάζεται αύξηση της δοσολογίας,δεν έχει σχέση με την εξάρτηση των βενζοδιαζεπινών τύπου Xanax.Όσο παίρνεις στην αρχή,τόσο θα παίρνεις για πάντα.Δεν φθίνει η αποτελεσματικότητα του με το περασμα του χρόνου,τουλάχιστον στην πρόκληση υπνηλίας που με ενδιαφέρει.
Από κάποιο διάστημα και μετά,και μετά από πολύ διάβασμα,έμαθα μόνος μου τις δοσολογίες,πράγμα που δεν σου συνιστώ να κάνεις!!


Εσύ δεν χρειάζεται βρε να πάρεις φάρμακα,εγώ απλά σου εξιστορώ την δικιά μου ιστορία!
Κι εγώ σκέφτομαι μέσα στο 2017 να το μειώσω και γιατί όχι να το κόψω!
Βασικά μου κάνει και άλλο ένα καλό...Μου αυξάνει την όρεξη!Και επειδή ήμουν ανέκαθεν αδύνατος,με βολεύει πάρα πολύ αφού με φέρνει στο ιδανικό βάρος!

----------


## Zinnia

Μάλιστα, πολλές νέες πληροφορίες, διάβασα κάποια πράγματα....ψυχοσωματικά δλδ χονδρικά. Καλά ΓΑΔ και εγώ έχω ανά διαστήματα σίγουρα εφόσον εκ φύσεως είμαι αγχώδης, με διάφορες φοβίες και αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις αλλά καλώς ή κακώς δεν έχω πάει ποτέ σε γιατρό για να έχω επίσημη διάγνωση. Σε εμένα παίζει κυρίαρχο ρόλο η καλή διαθεση, δεν είναι στο χέρι μου όμως δυστυχώς. Τις περιόδους που είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά, εξαφανίζονται όλα, όπως βλέπω όμως περνώντας τα χρόνια χειροτερεύω -φυσικό- και δεν ξέρω πώς θα διαχειριστώ οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις πχ μεθαύριο!!Χαλαρώνεις γενικά σαν χαρακτήρας? ξεδίνεις?Φυσικά και να τα μειώσεις και εαν δεν προκύψει θα έχεις κάνει την προσπάθεια!Δύσκολα, πολύ δύσκολα και έχω πολύ μελέτη περι αυτογνωσίας....!

----------


## nick190813

λουλουδακι τι εγινε κοιμηθηκες να μας φυγει και εμας το αγχος?;p

----------


## Έρις

Σε ενδιαφέρει η ομοιοπαθητική;

----------


## Zinnia

> λουλουδακι τι εγινε κοιμηθηκες να μας φυγει και εμας το αγχος?;p


ΟΧΙ άλλο άγχος χαχα!αποκοιμιέμαι σχετικά εύκολα αλλά συνεχίζω να ξυπνάω μέσα στην νύχτα....

----------


## Zinnia

> Σε ενδιαφέρει η ομοιοπαθητική;


 απόλυτα!!!

----------


## nick190813

> ΟΧΙ άλλο άγχος χαχα!αποκοιμιέμαι σχετικά εύκολα αλλά συνεχίζω να ξυπνάω μέσα στην νύχτα....


μηπως σ λειπει μια αγκαλια μες την νυχτα και γι αυτο ξυπνας?:p

εγω σου ειπα νυχτολουλουδο ,ενα χαπακι υποθεση ειναι μεχρι να στρωσει ο υπνος , αλλα εσυ δεν ακους

----------


## Zinnia

> μηπως σ λειπει μια αγκαλια μες την νυχτα και γι αυτο ξυπνας?:p
> 
> εγω σου ειπα νυχτολουλουδο ,ενα χαπακι υποθεση ειναι μεχρι να στρωσει ο υπνος , αλλα εσυ δεν ακους


όχι, αλλά μπορεί να μου λείπει ένα καινούργιο στρώμα...:PPP
κοίτα χαπάκι πολύ πιθανόν να καταλήξω να πάρω όταν ξεκινήσω ξανά δουλειά εκτός, αλλά αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι είναι αν νιώσω ασφάλεια με το χαπάκι, πώς κόβεται μετά?? Αντε να πω εγώ θα τα παρω για ένα εξάμηνο...μετά??? Δεν μιλάμε για ίωση αλλά για μόνιμη κατάσταση αυτό με ανησυχεί.....Δεν θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω να το ξεπεράσω με πιο μόνιμους τρόπους και να έχω το χαπάκι για έκτακτες ανάγκες τι λες?

----------


## nick190813

> όχι, αλλά μπορεί να μου λείπει ένα καινούργιο στρώμα...:PPP
> κοίτα χαπάκι πολύ πιθανόν να καταλήξω να πάρω όταν ξεκινήσω ξανά δουλειά εκτός, αλλά αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι είναι αν νιώσω ασφάλεια με το χαπάκι, πώς κόβεται μετά?? Αντε να πω εγώ θα τα παρω για ένα εξάμηνο...μετά??? Δεν μιλάμε για ίωση αλλά για μόνιμη κατάσταση αυτό με ανησυχεί.....Δεν θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω να το ξεπεράσω με πιο μόνιμους τρόπους και να έχω το χαπάκι για έκτακτες ανάγκες τι λες?


στρωματακι ε?:p το προτιμα δλδ απο την αγακαλια?

το χαπακι κοβεται μετα σιγα σιγα..οταν εντοπισεις τα ψυχολογικα αιτια και τα αντιμετωπισεις....
για μενα σιγουρα οφειλεται σε αγχος.....ισως και μια ψηλοκαταθλιψουλα.......για ποιο πραγμα αγχωνεσαι το εχεις εντοπισει?

εγω παντως οταν περναγα στρεσογονα περιδοδο θυμαμαι ουτε να κοιμηθω ευκολα μπορουσα και μολις κοιμομουν ξυπναγα συνεχεια ...και συνολικα ο υπνος δεν περναγε τις 6 ωρες....και πριν κοιμηθω ο γιατρος μ ειχε γραψει ενα αγχολυτικο...και μολις αρχισα να το παιρνω ..κοιμομουνα κατι φοβερα 8ωρα,χωρις να ξυπναω καθολου...
εσυ το πρωτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι φτιάξεις τον υπνο σου και μετα να κοιταξεις σιγα σιγα να βρεις τον λογο...γτ οσο προχωραει αυτο εσυ αγχωνεσαι και αλλο και ετσι πεφτεις με αγχος να κοιμηθως και αυτο σ επηρεαζει και αλλο

----------


## Zinnia

κόβεται όντως σιγά σιγά? Γιατί εγώ τα xanax τρόμαξα να τα κόψω....με το παραμικρό που δεν με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος, τσουπ!xanax!και έφτασα σε σημείο να πιστεύω πως χωρίς χάπι δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω, νιώθω δλδ πως κακό μου έκανα παρά καλο συνολικά. Και τώρα ακόμα αν στρεσαριστώ και έχω δουλειά το πρωί, θα πάρω xanax και θα ορκιστώ φυσικά πως είναι το τελευταίο! Εσύ πιο αγχολυτικό παίρνεις??
Άγχος έχω γιατί διανύω υπερφορτωμένη περίοδο με πολλές αλλαγές και υπερένταση...αυτό με κάνει να ξυπνάω στο 5ωρο ύπνου. Το άλλο σκέλος είναι πως έχω αρχίσει να έχω τρομερό άγχος οτι δεν θα μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ εαν έχω να ξυπνήσω το πρωί, γύρω στον χρόνο συμβαίνει αυτό τώρα, έχει σκαλώσει το κεφάλι μου λοιπόν κιαι φυσικά δεν καταφέρνω να κοιμηθώ και ξαναπαίρνω χάπι. Είναι ψυχολογικό 100% και ίσως σύνηθες στους αγχώδεις τι να πω....

----------


## nick190813

> κόβεται όντως σιγά σιγά? Γιατί εγώ τα xanax τρόμαξα να τα κόψω....με το παραμικρό που δεν με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος, τσουπ!xanax!και έφτασα σε σημείο να πιστεύω πως χωρίς χάπι δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω, νιώθω δλδ πως κακό μου έκανα παρά καλο συνολικά. Και τώρα ακόμα αν στρεσαριστώ και έχω δουλειά το πρωί, θα πάρω xanax και θα ορκιστώ φυσικά πως είναι το τελευταίο! Εσύ πιο αγχολυτικό παίρνεις??
> Άγχος έχω γιατί διανύω υπερφορτωμένη περίοδο με πολλές αλλαγές και υπερένταση...αυτό με κάνει να ξυπνάω στο 5ωρο ύπνου. Το άλλο σκέλος είναι πως έχω αρχίσει να έχω τρομερό άγχος οτι δεν θα μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ εαν έχω να ξυπνήσω το πρωί, γύρω στον χρόνο συμβαίνει αυτό τώρα, έχει σκαλώσει το κεφάλι μου λοιπόν κιαι φυσικά δεν καταφέρνω να κοιμηθώ και ξαναπαίρνω χάπι. Είναι ψυχολογικό 100% και ίσως σύνηθες στους αγχώδεις τι να πω....


τα xanax ειναι εθιστικα....

εγω δεν παιρνω ,επερνα φριζιουμ......αν και τωρα εχω ενα κουτακι xanax αλλα δεν τα χρησιμοποιω μονο οταν εχω να κανω καμια παρουσιαση ,μπορει να τσιμπησω ενα...
εγω προσωπικα τα ειχα κοψει σιγα σιγα και ειμουν κομπλε.
ε σου εχει κολησει επειδη επικνετρωνεσαι εκει...
χαλαρωσε......
κανε κατι πριν τον υπνο που θα νιωσεις ωραια και αναλαφρα........

Υ.γ θα σ προτεινα κατι αλλα θα ακουστει σεξιστικο χαχχα :p Οποτε ας μεινουμε στα χαπακια

----------


## Zinnia

μπα αυτό που υπονοείς φέρνει υπερένταση!
Γενικά θα προσπαθήσω με φυσικές μεθόδους-ό,τι πιο ισχυρό υπάρχει- και ηρεμία....έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου εκεί τώρα, γενικά όλο και κάπου κολλάει. Νομίζω γενικοτερα ειναι λογικό σε αλλαγές εργασίας περιβάλλοντος, αντικειμένου κτλ να υπάρχει υπερένταση και άστατος ύπνος....Εγώ-μιας και έχω αλλάξει αρκετές εργασίες- πάντα θέλω μίνιμουμ έναν μήνα να αρχίσω να μπαίνω σε ρυθμούς και να κοιμάμαι κάπως. Οπότε εκεί χρειάζομαι βοήθεια αλλά αυτή τη φορά θέλω με μέτρο...ας με αφήσω να μείνω άυπνη και να κουραστώ ώστε να αναγκαστώ να κοιμηθώ κάποια στιγμή και να το απομυθοποιήσω , κάπως έτσι. Με όλα αυτά νομίζω αν δει κανείς οτι μπορεί, μετά το ξεπερνάει σε μεγάλο βαθμό.Σε παρουσιάσεις πχ που ανέφερες κ εγώ έπαιρνα xanax , ώσπου μια μέρα πήγα απλά χωρίς τίποτα. Είχα πολύ καλή ψυχολογία βέβαια...έγινα κατακόκκινη για 2 λεπτά και μετά επανήλθα και όλα μια χαρά. Θέτω το ερώτημα δλδ κατά πόσο θα πρέπει να κοιτάμε τους φόβους μας κατάματα?? Στο πλαίσιο του εφικτού βέβαια και χωρίς να καταστρέφουμε την ποιότητα της ζωής μας.

----------


## nick190813

> μπα αυτό που υπονοείς φέρνει υπερένταση!
> Γενικά θα προσπαθήσω με φυσικές μεθόδους-ό,τι πιο ισχυρό υπάρχει- και ηρεμία....έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου εκεί τώρα, γενικά όλο και κάπου κολλάει. Νομίζω γενικοτερα ειναι λογικό σε αλλαγές εργασίας περιβάλλοντος, αντικειμένου κτλ να υπάρχει υπερένταση και άστατος ύπνος....Εγώ-μιας και έχω αλλάξει αρκετές εργασίες- πάντα θέλω μίνιμουμ έναν μήνα να αρχίσω να μπαίνω σε ρυθμούς και να κοιμάμαι κάπως. Οπότε εκεί χρειάζομαι βοήθεια αλλά αυτή τη φορά θέλω με μέτρο...ας με αφήσω να μείνω άυπνη και να κουραστώ ώστε να αναγκαστώ να κοιμηθώ κάποια στιγμή και να το απομυθοποιήσω , κάπως έτσι. Με όλα αυτά νομίζω αν δει κανείς οτι μπορεί, μετά το ξεπερνάει σε μεγάλο βαθμό.Σε παρουσιάσεις πχ που ανέφερες κ εγώ έπαιρνα xanax , ώσπου μια μέρα πήγα απλά χωρίς τίποτα. Είχα πολύ καλή ψυχολογία βέβαια...έγινα κατακόκκινη για 2 λεπτά και μετά επανήλθα και όλα μια χαρά. Θέτω το ερώτημα δλδ κατά πόσο θα πρέπει να κοιτάμε τους φόβους μας κατάματα?? Στο πλαίσιο του εφικτού βέβαια και χωρίς να καταστρέφουμε την ποιότητα της ζωής μας.


σε μικρο χρονικο πλαισιο φερνει υπερενταση ,σε μεγαλο χρονο δεν φερνει...

αυτο π λες σηκωνει μεγαλη συζητηση.....οι φοβοι για να αντιμετωπιστουνε θελει καταματα να τους κοιτας αλλιως δεν.....μεσω της απαιυεσθητοποιησεις μπορεις να τους ξεπερασεις και μονο αμα τους αντιμετωπισεις...
γτ αλλιως ο εγκεφαλος μας μαθενει να αποφευγει κατι και ολο αυτο διογκωνεται,ενω αμα εκτεθεις θα αρχισει να μαθαινει αλλιως...
ειχα παρανοησει καποια στιγμη απο τα ντραγκσ και αυτο μ εφερε σαν αποτελεσμα μετατραυματικο στρεσ και εγινε κοινωνικη φοβια...και μεσω της εκθεσεις την ξεπερασα..

μονο μην αφησεις πολυ τον υπνο σ και σ γινει μονιμη συνηθεια

----------


## Zinnia

Ακριβώς, όσο το αποφεύγεις τόσο διογκώνεται. Εμένα με χαλάνε πάρα πολύ ψυχολογικά σε συχνή βάση, με κάνουν και νιώθω προβληματική...λέω όλοι ι υπόλοιποι μπορούν και εγώ κοπανάω χαπάκια στα κρυφά. Δλδ θεωρώ η αυπνία λιγότερο κακό μου κάνει, φυσικά δεν γνωρίζω τι κάνει ο καθένας σπίτι του και τι παίρνει. Αυτό φοβάμαι μη μου γίνει συνήθεια που ήδη την φοβία την έχω αποκτησει. Θα προσπαθήσω με κάθε τρόπο και βλέποντας...προς το παρόν όνειρα γλυκά και αύριο τα σπουδαία!(για εμένα μάλλον όχι γλυκά γιατί ήπια καφέ αργά!)

----------


## nick190813

> Ακριβώς, όσο το αποφεύγεις τόσο διογκώνεται. Εμένα με χαλάνε πάρα πολύ ψυχολογικά σε συχνή βάση, με κάνουν και νιώθω προβληματική...λέω όλοι ι υπόλοιποι μπορούν και εγώ κοπανάω χαπάκια στα κρυφά. Δλδ θεωρώ η αυπνία λιγότερο κακό μου κάνει, φυσικά δεν γνωρίζω τι κάνει ο καθένας σπίτι του και τι παίρνει. Αυτό φοβάμαι μη μου γίνει συνήθεια που ήδη την φοβία την έχω αποκτησει. Θα προσπαθήσω με κάθε τρόπο και βλέποντας...προς το παρόν όνειρα γλυκά και αύριο τα σπουδαία!(για εμένα μάλλον όχι γλυκά γιατί ήπια καφέ αργά!)


εμα αφου ηπιες καφε τα ηθελες και τα επαθες ;p 
καληνυχτα

----------


## Έρις

Zinnia, γειά σου! Εγώ αντιμετώπιζα το πρόβλημα σου πριν ένα με ενάμιση χρόνο... μόνο που κοιμόμουν τρείς ώρες την νύχτα και δούλευα δεκάωρα. Κράτησε περίπου 3-4 μήνες... έπειτα ο οργανισμός μου αντέδρασε μόνος του και άρχισα να κοιμάμαι περισσότερο, χωρίς να αλλάξει ο ρους της καθημερινότητας μου. Δεν έκανα απολύτως τίποτα για να το αντιμετωπίσω, εστίαζα στην πηγή του άγχους μου. (Αυτή δεν είναι απαραίτητα η σωστή μέθοδος, απλώς σου αναφέρω την εμπειρία μου). Μία φορά, μου πρότεινε ο ψυχίατρος ένα ελαφρύ αγχολυτικό κι έπεσα σε καταστολή ολόκληρη την ημέρα! Ο οργανισμός μου αντέδρασε αρνητικά. Έτσι έχασα την εμπιστοσύνη μου στη χημεία (βασικά τρόμαξα) και στράφηκα προς την ομοιπαθητική. Ωστόσο, εγώ έχω μία ροπή προς την κατάθλιψη (κοινώς είμαι καταθλιπτική), αλλά αντιμετώπισα και αντιμετωπίζω ακόμα προβλήματα με το άγχος μου. Τα περισσότερα τα έχω ξεπεράσει μόνη... όμως χρειάζεται χρόνο και προσπάθεια. Αν θέλεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την ομοιπαθητική, μπορώ να σου πω.

----------


## ioannis2

Εμένα μου εχει μείνει λίγο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα από όταν ήμουν φοιτητής. Κάτι μαλάκες, τεμπέληδες, με υποτίθεται καλές συστάσεις, φοιτητές κι αυτοί, που σχεδόν ζούσαν τη νύχτα μέρα. Το έχω απωθημένο! Ένα από τα πολλά δλδ που δεν αντέδρασα πιο έντονα! Δεν μπορούσα να κοινηθώ καλά από τη φασαρία που έκαναν και τις μέρες πάλευα με την υπνηλία για να αφοσιωθώ σε μελέτη που ήθελε κόπο. Μέχρι σήμερα χρησιμοποιώ συχνά οτοασπίδες και ειμαι ευαίσθητος στους θορύβους όταν κοιμάμαι. Το ένα είναι αυτό!

Το άλλο, καταλαβαίνει κανεις αν ειναι ευτυχισμένος στη ζωη του ή όχι όταν ξυπνάει μέσα στη νύχτα μέχρι να τον ξαναπάρει ο ύπνος. Αν έρχονται στο νου, σαν ειναι ξαπλωμένος, απωθημένα, τύψεις, έντονο άγχος και θλίψεις τότε το άτομο αυτό γενικά δεν ειναι ευτυχισμένο με τη ζωη του!

----------


## Zinnia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!Βιαστικά σήμερα γιατί μεγάλος ο φόρτος...
Χτες το βράδυ ακόμη μια αποτυχία!!!έχω αρχίσει να στεναχωριέμαι πάρα πολύ....έφτασα βέβαια ένα 6ωρο ύπνου σερί, τουλάχιστον ας καταφέρω αυτό για να μπορώ να βγάλω τη μέρα. Ψάχνοντας βρήκα πολλά φυτικά σκευάσματα πιο ισχυρά από το quiet life που έχω εγώ και σκέφτομαι για αρχή να δοκιμάσω κάποιο από αυτά, φαντάζομαι θα με πιάσει.Και μελατονίνη λέω να αγοράσω των 3mg. Γενικά είδα πλήθος σχετικών φαρμάκων φυτικών και μη...το άγχος είναι η ασθένεια της εποχής τελικά. Φαντάζομαι πως κάποιο από όλα αυτά θα δράσει, προς το παρόν συχνά δεν παίρνω τίποτα.
Έρις, ναι θέλω να μου πεις για ομοιοπαθητική μήπως εξομαλύνω γενικότερα το άγχος μου γιατί και ότνα φύγει αυτή η περίοδος κάτι άλλο θα προκύψει σίγουρα!Καταλαβαίνω οτι σε έχει βοηθήσει εσένα....Έτσι με 4ωρα έβγαλα και εγώ 2 μήνες το καλοκαίρι με πολύ δουλειά, βέβαια καλοκαίρι ευτυχώς κοιμάμαι λιγότερο κ έχω άλλη ενέργεια οπότε με καφέ άντεχα. Μετά έφτυσα και άρχισα να κοιμάμαι γύρω στις 6μιση-7 ώρες και ήμουν σχετικά οκ. Περιμένω να μου πεις την εμπειρία σου!
Γιάννη και εγώ μετά από μια σχέση που είχα κάποτε και ροχάλιζε....υιοθέτησα τις ωτοασπίδες και έκτοτε μόνο με αυτές!Αυτό που λες σωστό είναι, εγώ στο ενδιάμεσο σκέφτομαι όλα όσα τρέχουν και τι θα γίνει....άγχος δηλαδή ξεκάθαρα. Τώρα είναι ζήτημα 3-4 μηνών να ολοκληρωθούν κάποια πράγματα να ηρεμήσω αλλά με αγχώνει μήπως μετά έχω χαλάσει ήδη το βιολογικό μου ρολόι και μου μέινει το κουσούρι μόνιμα...τέλος πάντων πολύ άγχος. Το bespar σας λέει κάτι? Μήπως είναι καλύτερο από τα λατρεμένα xanax???Ουφ......

----------


## Stavros

> Zinnia:Χαλαρώνεις γενικά σαν χαρακτήρας? ξεδίνεις?Φυσικά και να τα μειώσεις και εαν δεν προκύψει θα έχεις κάνει την προσπάθεια!


Εγώ έχω ΓΑΔ αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν φθάνει σε πολύ υψηλά επίπεδα.Εκτός αν αγχωθώ για θέμα υγείας.Κατά καιρούς με πιάνουν κάτι φοβίες για ασθένειες διάφορες σοβαρές!Αλλά στην πλειονότητα είναι ελέγξιμα όλα.Eλπίζω σύντομα να δώσω και σφαλιάρα στην αναβλητικότητά μου και να ξεκινήσω και μαθήματα Drums,oπότε πιθανολογώ πως θα με βοηθήσει επιπρόσθετα..




> Zinnia: Το bespar σας λέει κάτι? Μήπως είναι καλύτερο από τα λατρεμένα xanax???Ουφ......


Λατρεμένη Βουσπιρόνη!Μου θύμισες τα νιάτα μου τώρα!Χα χα!Το Bespar το είχα πάρει παλιά!Δεν προκαλεί καταστολή (σε αντίθεση με το Xanax) και γενικά θεωρείται από τα πιο ελαφριά φάρμακα.Εννοείται πως δεν προκαλεί εξάρτηση και μπορείς να το κόψεις όποτε γουστάρεις ακόμα και απότομα!Έχει το μειονέκτημα της αργής έναρξης δράσης,καθώς θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις 15-20 μέρες για να νιώσεις πραγματική αγχόλυση.
Εγώ το δοκίμασα ξανά πριν 10 μήνες αλλά μου προκαλούσε ένα ελαφρύ αίσθημα ζάλης 1-2 ώρες μετά την λήψη του και έτσι δεν το συνέχισα.Το 2009 που το είχα πρωτοδοκιμάσει βέβαια δεν θυμάμαι να μου την έκανε αυτήν την παρενέργεια.Αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είναι ήπιο φάρμακο.Αν δεν βρεις άκρη με τα φυτικά και τα υπόλοιπα,πχ τύπου ομοιοπαθητικής,μπορείς να του δώσεις μια ευκαιρία για 2-3 μήνες.

----------


## Zinnia

Καλό να το ελέγχεις, αυτό είναι και το ζητούμενο γιατί αγχώδεις δεν πρόκειται να παψουμε να είμαστε. Και ξαναλέω για τη διάθεση, εγώ προσωπικά όταν έχω κακή διάθεση, αρχίζουν να ξεφυτρώνουν ένα σωρό ψυχοσωματικά και εμμονές.
Να σε ρωτήσω το bespar δεν χρειάζεται συνταγή έτσι?? Μην ξεφτιλιστώ στο φαρμακείο...χεχε!Λέω να το έχω και αυτό ώστε να αποφεύγω τα xanax. Αυτό θέλει καθημερινή λήψη να φανταστώ για να δεις αποτέλεσμα?? ίσως πάρω κανα τρίμηνο να περάσουν τα δύσκολα.....Επίσης αν σκεφτώ πως με έπιανε η μελατονίνη 1mg, φαντάζομαι με πιο ισχυρές δόσεις έστω φυτικών κάτι θα γίνει.

----------


## Stavros

> Να σε ρωτήσω το bespar δεν χρειάζεται συνταγή έτσι?? Μην ξεφτιλιστώ στο φαρμακείο...χεχε!Λέω να το έχω και αυτό ώστε να αποφεύγω τα xanax.Αυτό θέλει καθημερινή λήψη να φανταστώ για να δεις αποτέλεσμα?? ίσως πάρω κανα τρίμηνο να περάσουν τα δύσκολα.....


Σαν γενικό κανόνα να ξέρεις πως κυρίως οι βενζοδιαπίνες χρειάζονται συνταγή γιατρού.Ακόμα και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά τα παίρνεις έτσι,χύμα δηλαδή.Εγώ το Remeron το παίρνω έτσι..Βαριέμαι να τα γράφω κάθε τόσο...!Την διαδικασία δηλαδή βαριέμαι.




> Ζinnia:Αυτό θέλει καθημερινή λήψη να φανταστώ για να δεις αποτέλεσμα??


Πρόσεχε πολύ τώρα σε αυτό που θα σου πω:To Bespar δεν είναι αγχολυτικό που δρα αμέσως μετά την λήψη του!Στην αρχή θα το παίρνεις και θα νομίζεις πως ... περιέχει νερό!Μετά από κανά 2 εβδομάδες θα αρχίσεις να νιώθεις πιο ήρεμη!Έχει ένδειξη μόνο στην ΓΑΔ αλλά χρησιμοποιείται Off-Label και σε κανά 2 ακόμα αγχώδεις διαταραχές.
Αλλά δεν είναι χαπάκι τύπου:Χτύπα ένα Bespar να ηρεμήσεις!Δρα ακριβώς αντίθετα από το Χanax.
Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα,να σου πω πως χρειάζεται να το παίρνεις 2-3 φορές την ημέρα.Επίσης παρότι ενδεχομένως να σου φανεί φθηνό,εντούτοις θα διαπιστώσεις πως δεν περιέχει πολλά χαπάκια μέσα,και πως για να φθάσεις μία μέση δόση 25mg ημερησίως,δεν είναι και αμελητέο το κόστος.Εγώ σου λέω και τα θετικά αλλά και τα αρνητικά!





> Το άλλο, καταλαβαίνει κανεις αν ειναι ευτυχισμένος στη ζωη του ή όχι όταν ξυπνάει μέσα στη νύχτα μέχρι να τον ξαναπάρει ο ύπνος. Αν έρχονται στο νου, σαν ειναι ξαπλωμένος, απωθημένα, τύψεις, έντονο άγχος και θλίψεις τότε το άτομο αυτό γενικά δεν ειναι ευτυχισμένο με τη ζωη του!


Συμφωνώ 100%.Αλάνθαστος δείκτης ο συγκεκριμένος...

----------


## Zinnia

> Σαν γενικό κανόνα να ξέρεις πως κυρίως *οι βενζοδιαπίνες χρειάζονται συνταγή γιατρού.*Ακόμα και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά τα παίρνεις έτσι,χύμα δηλαδή.Εγώ το Remeron το παίρνω έτσι..Βαριέμαι να τα γράφω κάθε τόσο...!Την διαδικασία δηλαδή βαριέμαι.
> 
> 
> 
> Πρόσεχε πολύ τώρα σε αυτό που θα σου πω:To Bespar δεν είναι αγχολυτικό που δρα αμέσως μετά την λήψη του!Στην αρχή θα το παίρνεις και θα νομίζεις πως ... περιέχει νερό!Μετά από κανά 2 εβδομάδες θα αρχίσεις να νιώθεις πιο ήρεμη!Έχει ένδειξη μόνο στην ΓΑΔ αλλά χρησιμοποιείται Off-Label και σε κανά 2 ακόμα αγχώδεις διαταραχές.
> Αλλά δεν είναι χαπάκι τύπου:Χτύπα ένα Bespar να ηρεμήσεις!Δρα ακριβώς αντίθετα από το Χanax.
> Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα,να σου πω πως χρειάζεται να το παίρνεις 2-3 φορές την ημέρα.Επίσης παρότι ενδεχομένως να σου φανεί φθηνό,εντούτοις θα διαπιστώσεις πως δεν περιέχει πολλά χαπάκια μέσα,και πως για να φθάσεις μία μέση δόση 25mg ημερησίως,δεν είναι και αμελητέο το κόστος.Εγώ σου λέω και τα θετικά αλλά και τα αρνητικά!


χρειάζονται ή δεν χρειάζονται συνταγη τελικά?? με μπέρδεψες!!χαχαχ!Προς το παρόν δεν σκοπεύω να πάρω απολύτως τίποτα, παρά μόνο καμιά βαλεριάνα πιο ισχυρή. Θέλω απλά να έχω εναλλακτική εαν καταλήξω να καταφύγω ξανά στα xanax, να τα αρχίσω κατευθείαν, φαντάζομαι και λίγο το placebo effect κάτι θα γίνει. Εδώ πολλές φορές, με καθησυχάζω πχ σε αεροπορικά ταξίδια πως εαν πιεστώ θα πάρω xanax (έχω την ασφάλεια δλδ) και ηρεμώ χωρίς τπτ. Βέβαια έχω περάσει και περιόδους έξαρσης πολύ οδυνηρές.....Γενικά πάντως το να έχω εναλλακτικές που να μην κινδυνεύω να εξαρτηθώ, με ηρεμεί.

----------


## Stavros

> χρειάζονται ή δεν χρειάζονται συνταγη τελικά?? με μπέρδεψες!!χαχαχ!


Γιατί σε μπέρδεψα?Ούτε το Bespar χρειάζεται συνταγή,ούτε και τα Αντικαταθλιπτικά!Μόνο οι Βενζοδιαζεπίνες χρειάζονται!Stedon,Tavor,Xanax κτλ...




> Εδώ πολλές φορές, με καθησυχάζω πχ σε αεροπορικά ταξίδια πως εαν πιεστώ θα πάρω xanax (έχω την ασφάλεια δλδ) και ηρεμώ χωρίς τπτ. Βέβαια έχω περάσει και περιόδους έξαρσης πολύ οδυνηρές.....Γενικά πάντως το να έχω εναλλακτικές που να μην κινδυνεύω να εξαρτηθώ, με ηρεμεί.


Το έχεις κι εσύ το θέμα με τα αεροπλάνα?Kλασική φοβία...Πάντως από τα Posts παρατηρώ πως είσαι σε έξαρση άγχους αυτόν τον καιρό...

----------


## Zinnia

α ωραία, κατάλαβα, δεν είχα ξεκαθαρίσει ποια ανήκουν στις βενζοδιαζεπίνες...!
Θα τα αγοράσω αύριο λοιπόν και ας υπάρχουν και αυτά στο συρτάρι.....Είμαι σε έξαρση ναι αυτο το διάστημα, έκανα βλακεία και με έχω υπερφορτώσει και μάλλον δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ καλά. Με αεροπλάνα είχα -κ έχω εν μέρει- κλειστοφοβία πολύ έντονη...με το που έκλειναν οι πόρτες...πανικός!!Ειδικά σε μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας ταξίδια...αυτό ξεκίνησε μαζί με την κατάθλιψη που είχα περάσει, με χτύπησε σε κλειστοφοβίες γενικά δλδ. Υπήρξε περίοδος που δεν μπορούσα ούτε μέσα στο αμφιθέατρο να σταθώ, πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού. Κάπως έτσι προέκυψαν και τα xanax. Πλέον σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό έχουν εξαφανιστεί αυτά, μπαίνω και σε ασανσέρ καθημερινά, αλλά με τα αεροπλάνα πάντα έχω χαπάκι γιατί μπορεί να το βγάλω μια χαρά το ταξίδι, μπορεί κ να με πιάσει η κρίση. Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ ένα περσινό ταξίδι με αεροπλάνο 4,5 ωρών, που όταν πήγα να πάρω xanax διαπίστωσα πως είχαν γίνει σκόνη!!!!(είχα 2 χάπια χύμα σε μια θήκη της τσάντας!!!) Και μιλάμε για ένα αεροπλάνο ασφυκτικά γεμάτο από κόσμο και με θέση πίσω πίσω.....τρομερές στιγμές αλλά το κατάφερα!!Τέλος πάντων αύριο θα προμηθευτώ και χάπια με μεγαλύτερη δόση βαλεριάνας και η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία.

----------


## nick190813

η ελπιδα μπορει να πεθαινει παντα τελευταια αλλα εγω σου εχω πει την λυση και δεν μ ακους :p 

οσο για τις φοβιες που λες οτι εχεις θα σου προτεινα να διβασεις ενα βιβλιο για φοβιες το οποιο θα σ βοηθησει πολυ...εαν θες μπορω να στο προτεινω

----------


## Έρις

Επισκέπτομαι ψυχολόγο, που είναι και ομοιπαθητικός... και γενικά είναι αντίθετη με οποιαδήποτε σκευάσματα. Για χαλάρωση μου έχει προτείνει βαλεριάνα αφέψημα, γίογκα για να μάθω να διαχερίζομαι το άγχος μου, συν τα "φάρμακα" που μου δίνει... (μία κάψουλα την εβδομάδα)... Από αυτά μέχρι τώρα παίρνω μόνο τις κάψουλες και λέω σιγά σιγά να ξεκινήσω και γιόγκα. Η δράση της κάψουλας είναι μακροπρόθεσμη και χρειάζεται υπομόνη. Έχω πάρει τέσσερις φορές ομοιοπαθητικά χάπια, τις δύο με έπιασαν, τις άλλες δύο ήμουν σε έξαρση και σύγχηση....δεν ένιωσα μεγάλη διαφορά. Από χθές ξεκίνησα ακόμη ένα κύκλο με ομοιπαθητικά... σήμερα ξύπνησα καλά και χωρίς άγχος... η κάψουλα έπιασε! Το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι είναι η προσωπική δουλειά, που πρέπει να κάνω. Η συνειδητοποίηση είναι το πρώτο βήμα. 
Επίσης, οφείλω να σου πω, πως στην ομοιπαθητική ισχύει το μότο: "Δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω"... καλύτερα απέφυγε να βάλεις ταμπέλες και φρόντισε να μην υποκείπτεις σε τοξικές σκέψεις. Ξέρω ότι μπορείς να συνδιάσεις και συμβατικά χάπια με ομοιοπαθητική... όποτε θα σου πρότεινα να επισκεφθείς κάποιον ειδικό για περισσότερες και ειδικότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Stavros

Εμένα ακόμα και μικρής διάρκειας να είναι το ταξίδι,δεν αλλάζει η φοβία.Εγώ δεν έχω κλειστοφοβία αλλά αεροπλανοφοβία.Ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια που έχουν συντριβεί αρκετά αεροσκάφη,έχω χειροτερέψει!




> Είμαι σε έξαρση ναι αυτο το διάστημα, έκανα βλακεία και με έχω υπερφορτώσει


Μα είναι σαφές πως τελείς υπό μεγάλο άγχος.Τι βλακεία όμως έκανες και υπερφορτώθηκες?

----------


## Zinnia

Καλημέρα παιδιά!Πάλι τα ίδια, αλλά με συζήτησα λίγο και ηρέμησα κάπως πιο γρήγορα.....βασικά ξύπνησα σχεδόν με δύσπνοια από το στρες.
Νίκο εννοείται πες μου....
Έρις, αυτό το "δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω", με βρίσκει πολύ σύμφωνη, είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα με στεναχωρήσει πολύ η όποια διατύπωση επίσημης διάγνωσης, ειδικά αυτή την περίοδο θα επιτείνει και το άγχος μου.Βασικά αυτός είναι και ένας λόγος που αποφεύγω λιγάκι τους γιατρούς..(όλων των ειδών) Τώρα εδώ που είμαι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να βρω ψυχολόγο-ομοιοπαθητικό βέβαια!!!Συνειδητοποίηση τι εννοείς? Να αντιληφθείς την αιτία του κακού, ή συνειδητοποίηση του ποια εισαι?? Βαλεριάνα αφέψημα είναι καλό, μυρίζει κάπως (εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί) αλλά είναι αποτελεσματικό. Αλήθεια για αγχώδη διαταραχή πήγες στο γιατρό?
Σταύρο, έκανα βλακεία γιατί παραγέμισα την καθημερινότητά μου με δραστηριότητες και εργασία που απαιτούν συνεχή μελέτη...συν η ανασφάλεια για το μέλλον, συν κάποιες βασικές αλλαγές συν η χρονοτριβή σε όλα που μου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό και υπερενταση (είμαι ανυπόμονη) ....γενικά διανύω περίοδο με φόρτο και συνεχείς εκκρεμότητες και νομίζω έχω κουραστεί πολύ, θέλω να τελιώνουν όλα να ηρεμήσω και αυτό μου δημιουργεί όλη αυτή την εσωτερική ταραχή. Έτσι τουλάχιστον το εξηγώ εγώ απ'όσο με βιώνω. Kάτι που ξέχασα να ρωτήσω...τα bespar είναι οκ για συνεχή χρήση πχ 3-4 μήνες ή απαιτούν διακοπή?? Προς το παρόν πρέπει να βρω κάτι φυτικό να με κοιμίζει βαριά και συνεχόμενα γιατί πρόβλημα στο να αποκοιμηθώ δεν έχω....
Με τα αεροπλάνα πολλοί άνθρωποι φοβούνται χωρίς να θεωρείται πως έχουν "κάτι", είναι πολύ κοινή φοβία και λογικό, δεν είμαστε πλασμένοι να πετάμε...!Ξέρω πολλούς που δεν μπαίνουν σε αεροπλάνο ποτέ επειδή φοβούνται ή παίρνουν ηρεμιστικά για να μπουν.

----------


## Stavros

> Καλημέρα παιδιά!Πάλι τα ίδια,αλλά με συζήτησα λίγο...


Φαντάζομαι συζήτηση μεταξύ Zinnia1 & Zinnia2!Καταγράφετε ως θετικό το ότι τα βρήκατε!




> Σταύρο,έκανα βλακεία γιατί παραγέμισα την καθημερινότητά μου με δραστηριότητες και εργασία που απαιτούν συνεχή μελέτη...συν η ανασφάλεια για το μέλλον, συν κάποιες βασικές αλλαγές συν η χρονοτριβή σε όλα που μου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό και υπερενταση (είμαι ανυπόμονη)


Σιγά σιγά όμως γιατί ο οργανισμός σου θα κλατάρει...Έχεις γενική αβεβαιότητα,είναι κατανοητό...Αλλά είδες όμως που ξύπνησες Full αγχωμένη με δύσπνοια σήμερα?Σε προειδοποιεί ο οργανισμός σου...Να συζητάς με την Zinnia2 συχνότερα...




> Kάτι που ξέχασα να ρωτήσω...τα bespar είναι οκ για συνεχή χρήση πχ 3-4 μήνες ή απαιτούν διακοπή??


Σε έρευνα πάντως που έγινε το 1990 και συμμετείχαν 264 ασθενείς,δεν φάνηκε η Βουσπιρόνη (Bespar) να προκαλεί κάτι κακό.Όπως σου έχω πει,το Bespar είναι ήπιο φάρμακο.Μην σε ανησυχεί.Δεν συγκρίνεται με Xanax!Η διαφορά τους όσον αφορά το σκέλος ''Safety'' είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις Depon με Depakin!Και ναι,δεν προκαλούν εξάρτηση,γιατί ξέρω πως εκεί το πας με την συγκεκριμένη σου ερώτηση!Και 2 χρονιά π.χ σερί να τα παίρνεις,τα κόβεις μαχαίρι χωρίς πρόβλημα.




> Προς το παρόν πρέπει να βρω κάτι φυτικό να με κοιμίζει βαριά και συνεχόμενα


Αν το βρεις αυτό το φυτικό που να σε κοιμίζει *και* βαριά αλλά *και* συνεχόμενα,πες το μου κι εμένα!!

----------


## Zinnia

Καλά δεν τα βρήκαμε ακριβώς με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες....περισσότερο με έβαλα στη θέση μου με το ζόρι!Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να το δουλέψω λιγάκι αυτό το κομμάτι....
Αγόρασα πριν τη ρίζα βαλεριάνας (solgar) ελπίζω ναναι πιο ισχυρή από το quiet life....λέω να το συνδυάσω με μελατονίνη των 3mg μήπως καταφέρω να το πάω σερι 6-6μιση ώρες!!Σταύρο άλλο φυτικό αποτελεσματικό δεν ξέρω...ίσως κανένα ρόπαλο στο κεφάλι?χαχα
Για τα bespar ρώτησα όχι από άποψη εξάρτησης, απλά επειδή νομίζω όλα τα σκευάσματα θέλουν διακοπή ....ακόμη και η βαλεριάνα!Θεωρητικά έστω γιατί άντε να τα διακόψεις αν σε βοηθάνε....

----------


## ioannis2

> Καλά δεν τα βρήκαμε ακριβώς με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες....περισσότερο με έβαλα στη θέση μου με το ζόρι!Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να το δουλέψω λιγάκι αυτό το κομμάτι....
> Αγόρασα πριν τη ρίζα βαλεριάνας (solgar) ελπίζω ναναι πιο ισχυρή από το quiet life....λέω να το συνδυάσω με μελατονίνη των 3mg μήπως καταφέρω να το πάω σερι 6-6μιση ώρες!!Σταύρο άλλο φυτικό αποτελεσματικό δεν ξέρω...ίσως κανένα ρόπαλο στο κεφάλι?χαχα
> Για τα bespar ρώτησα όχι από άποψη εξάρτησης, απλά επειδή νομίζω όλα τα σκευάσματα θέλουν διακοπή ....ακόμη και η βαλεριάνα!Θεωρητικά έστω γιατί άντε να τα διακόψεις αν σε βοηθάνε....


Δυστυχώς η βαλεριάνα δεν είναι δυνατή. Δεν ξέρω για τα άλλα σκευάσματα που γραφεις. Το xanax ξέρω ότι προκαλεί υπνηλία. Αν προσπαθείς να χαλαρώσεις και να ηρεμήσεις τον εαυτο σου πριν ξαπλώσεις μεσα απο τη σκεψη σου και εντούτοις δεν βλέπεις αποτελεσμα τότε η λύση ειναι τα σκευασματα. Όμως πρεπει πρώτα να το προσπαθήσεις αν και ξέρω πως η εμμονή (διότι περι αυτου προκειται) που λέγεται αϋπνία είναι άλλη μια μορφή θεματος ψυχολογίας, ένα απωθημένο από τραυματική εμπειρια (ες) στο παρελθόν σχετιζόμενες με τον ύπνο. 
Διοτι τόσοι πολλοι αλλοι κανουν τα ιδια ακριβως πραγματα με σενα και εχουν ιδιες ακριβως σκοτούρες αλλά δεν έχουν τετοιο πρόβλημα! 
Το παν ειναι να σε πάρει ο ύπνος και ως αλληλουχια αυτου να βρεθεις σε κατασταση βαθεως υπνου, μετα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ εύκολα. Αν κατι σε διακοψει εκει που σε παίρνει ο ύπνος πάει το έχασες το παιχνίδι εκεινη τη βραδια ή το μεσημερι.

----------


## Zinnia

> Δυστυχώς η βαλεριάνα δεν είναι δυνατή. Δεν ξέρω για τα άλλα σκευάσματα που γραφεις. Το xanax ξέρω ότι προκαλεί υπνηλία. Αν προσπαθείς να χαλαρώσεις και να ηρεμήσεις τον εαυτο σου πριν ξαπλώσεις μεσα απο τη σκεψη σου και εντούτοις δεν βλέπεις αποτελεσμα τότε η λύση ειναι τα σκευασματα. Όμως πρεπει πρώτα να το προσπαθήσεις αν και ξέρω πως η εμμονή (διότι περι αυτου προκειται) που λέγεται αϋπνία είναι άλλη μια μορφή θεματος ψυχολογίας, ένα απωθημένο από τραυματική εμπειρια (ες) στο παρελθόν σχετιζόμενες με τον ύπνο. 
> Διοτι τόσοι πολλοι αλλοι κανουν τα ιδια ακριβως πραγματα με σενα και εχουν ιδιες ακριβως σκοτούρες αλλά δεν έχουν τετοιο πρόβλημα! 
> Το παν ειναι να σε πάρει ο ύπνος και ως αλληλουχια αυτου να βρεθεις σε κατασταση βαθεως υπνου, μετα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ εύκολα. Αν κατι σε διακοψει εκει που σε παίρνει ο ύπνος πάει το έχασες το παιχνίδι εκεινη τη βραδια ή το μεσημερι.


Μωρέ η βαλεριάνα μια χαρά είναι για νορμάλ περιπτώσεις όμως....Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, τον καθέναν τον χτυπάει εκεί που έχει ευαισθησία και εγώ σίγουρα τώρα πλεον έχω κάνει τον συνειρμό "δεν κοιμάμαι καλά" οπότε γίνεται και πράξη. Βέβαια σήμερα κοιμήθηκα ένα 6ωρο σερί, μετά είχα περιθώριο να κοιμηθώ άλλη μια ώρα αλλά είχα αρχίσει ήδη να σκέφτομαι οπότε κάηκε. Διανύω περίοδο τεράστιου προβληματισμού, είμαι συνέχεια ανήσυχη οπότε και τόσο που κοιμάμαι μάλλον καλά είναι. Θα αγοράσω και μελατονίνη μήπως μου βαρύνει λίγο τον ύπνο....τα xanax ναι, αποκοιμίζουν εύκολα βέβαια εγώ αν είναι να ξυπνήσω ξυπνάω. Δλδ πολλές φορές έπαιρνα έξτρα xanax και στη μέση της νύχτας που ξυπνούσα...θα το προσπαθήσω λίγο και θα δω πού θα καταλήξω. Φαντάζομαι πρέπει να κάνω αλλαγές στη ζωή μου, όχι στα χάπια που παίρνω, αλλά είναι δύσκολο. Καλημέρα σε όλους....

----------


## nick190813

το βιλβιο λεγεται φοβιες και πως να τις ξεπερασετε --- james gardner kai arthur h. bell Οι συγγραφεις...

διαβασε το θα σε βοηθησει πολυ πιστευω....πολυ καλο βιβλιο...

και μετα γυρνα να με αποθεωσεις :p

----------


## dimitriseas

Το παρήγγειλα εγω. Ας το διαβάσουμε κ αυτο . Θα σου πω εντυπωσεις

----------


## Zinnia

θενκς Νίκο!!Σε βοήθησε εσένα ε?? Θα το πάρω και εγώ....ίσως με βοηθήσει και στην υπνοφοβία που ανέπτυξα.
Δημήτρη να μας πεις, καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## nick190813

> θενκς Νίκο!!Σε βοήθησε εσένα ε?? Θα το πάρω και εγώ....ίσως με βοηθήσει και στην υπνοφοβία που ανέπτυξα.
> Δημήτρη να μας πεις, καλή επιτυχία!


ναι με βοηθησε.......ειναι πολυ καλο μιλαει για πολλων ειδων φοβιες και πως να τις αντιμετωπισεις....

μετα περιμενω να γυρισεις για την αποθεωσει :p μην την ξεχασεις

----------


## Zinnia

> ναι με βοηθησε.......ειναι πολυ καλο μιλαει για πολλων ειδων φοβιες και πως να τις αντιμετωπισεις....
> 
> μετα περιμενω να γυρισεις για την αποθεωσει :p μην την ξεχασεις


όχι, όχι, θα παραγγείλω και βελονάκι μαζί για να σου πλέξω το εγκώμιο! :PPPP

----------


## nick190813

> όχι, όχι, θα παραγγείλω και βελονάκι μαζί για να σου πλέξω το εγκώμιο! :PPPP


χααχαχχα ετσι φτιαξε μ νυχτολουλουδο :p 

θα το περιμενω μαζι με την αποθεωση μην την ξεχασεις :p

----------


## dimitriseas

εντυπωσεις οχι και τοσο συντομα γιατι ειναι και 350σελιδες μαλλον η Zinnia θα πει πρωτη γιατι ειναι και η ενασχοληση της το διαβασμα ..... το τελευταιο διαστημα δεν ξερω τι μ εχει πιασει το εριξα στη μελετη , εγω ποτε δε διαβαζα.. τρελαινομαι για ψυχολογια και διατροφη

----------


## nick190813

> εντυπωσεις οχι και τοσο συντομα γιατι ειναι και 350σελιδες μαλλον η Zinnia θα πει πρωτη γιατι ειναι και η ενασχοληση της το διαβασμα ..... το τελευταιο διαστημα δεν ξερω τι μ εχει πιασει το εριξα στη μελετη , εγω ποτε δε διαβαζα.. τρελαινομαι για ψυχολογια και διατροφη


μπα διαβαζεται ευκολα....ειναι μικρο.......μην αγχωνεσαι

----------


## dimitriseas

α παλι καλα ,,, παντως μαζι μετα μεταφορικα 9 ευρω βγαινει , μας κατεστρεψες ,,, χααχααχα

----------


## nick190813

> α παλι καλα ,,, παντως μαζι μετα μεταφορικα 9 ευρω βγαινει , μας κατεστρεψες ,,, χααχααχα


ελα και θα με ευγνωμονεις.....
αποθεωση μονο απο γυναικες θελω...σαν την νυχτολουλουδο ;p
εσυ φτανει ενα ευχαριστώ ;p

----------


## Έρις

Με τη συνειδητοποίηση, εννοώ να βρεις και να αντιμετωπίσεις τη ρίζα του προβλήματος σου και με τη σκέψη αυτή να βοήθησεις το ψυχικό σου σώμα να λειτούργησει σωστά. Εγώ το εξέλαβα ως απενοχοποίηση εν μέρει.... ωστόσο επειδή δεν αντιμετωπίζουμε το ίδιο "πρόβλημα", ίσως η συνειδητοποίηση για σένα να σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό. Αυτή η διαδικασία σαφώς χρειάζεται ψυχοθεραπεία. Το βασικότερο είναι να μην βάλεις ταμπέλα στον εαυτό σου, από τι στιγμή που θα το κάνεις, θα αρχίσεις να συμπεριφέρεσαι ανάλογα. Απλώς βρές, τι είναι αυτό που συντηρεί τη δυσλειτουργική σου συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Zinnia

> Με τη συνειδητοποίηση, εννοώ να βρεις και να αντιμετωπίσεις τη ρίζα του προβλήματος σου και με τη σκέψη αυτή να βοήθησεις το ψυχικό σου σώμα να λειτούργησει σωστά. Εγώ το εξέλαβα ως απενοχοποίηση εν μέρει.... ωστόσο επειδή δεν αντιμετωπίζουμε το ίδιο "πρόβλημα", ίσως η συνειδητοποίηση για σένα να σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό. Αυτή η διαδικασία σαφώς χρειάζεται ψυχοθεραπεία. Το βασικότερο είναι να μην βάλεις ταμπέλα στον εαυτό σου, από τι στιγμή που θα το κάνεις, θα αρχίσεις να συμπεριφέρεσαι ανάλογα. Απλώς βρές, *τι είναι αυτό που συντηρεί τη δυσλειτουργική σου συμπεριφορά*.


Το άγχος!!!Εντάξει και ψυχοθεραπεία χρειάζομαι και ομοιοπαθητική και ηρεμιστικά μάλλον.....Απόψε κατέφυγα στα xanax , ξύπνησα πάλι στις 5 ώρες και είχα τρομερή ταραχή....συν τοις άλλοις έμαθα χτες βράδυ πως πρέπει να αλλάξω και σπίτι το επόμενο δίμηνο και φορτώθηκε και αυτό στα υπόλοιπα άγχη...ενώ ξεράθηκα στις 12 από μόνη μου φυσικά πετάχτηκα.....είναι παράνοια η κατάσταση!!! Ξέρω οτι είναι άγχος, είναι ξεκάθαρο πια, όταν ξυπνάω τα βλέπω όλα ελεγχόμενα και ψύχραιμα..κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου γιγαντώνονται. Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε έναν παθολόγο για αρχή να μου δώσει κάποια αγωγή για 3-4 μήνες. Λέω παθολόγο γιατί δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο για ψυχανάλυση αυτό το διάστημα και θεωρώ πως εαν του πω τα συμπτώματα θα γνωρίζει τι να μου δώσει (ελπίζω όχι πάλι xanax) Αυτά τα "ευχάριστα" καλημέρα.....

υγ. Δημήτρη είναι η ενασχόλησή μου αλλά πραγματικά έχω κορεστεί!!

----------


## Stavros

Εγώ χτύπησα χθες ένα Xanax (1mg) μετά από 1 χρόνο περίπου και έκανε καλή δουλειά...
Αγχώθηκα με κάτι και είχα μεγάλη νευρικότητα οπότε δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή!
Βέβαια με νύσταξε αλλά οκ...

----------


## Zinnia

> Εγώ χτύπησα χθες ένα Xanax (1mg) μετά από 1 χρόνο περίπου και έκανε καλή δουλειά...
> Αγχώθηκα με κάτι και είχα μεγάλη νευρικότητα οπότε δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή!
> Βέβαια με νύσταξε αλλά οκ...


ανά 15νθήμερο κάπου παίρνω εγώ πλέον, μπορεί και 1 φορά τον μήνα αλλά των 25 mg!!!!!Με 1 mg είχα ξεκινήσει αλλά με γονάτιζε τελείως....Δεν το πήρες για αυπνία φαντάζομαι ε?? Νομίζω πως δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένη με τη ζωή μου τελικά και αυτό ξεσπάει σε αφυπνίσεις.....είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη οπότε χρειάζονται αλλαγές άμεσες όσο τα καταφέρω. Αγόρασα και τα circadin Σταύρο (πανάκριβα για την ποσότητα που έχουν ) .......ας ελπίσω να με βυθίζουν κάπως καλύτερα....Μπορώ να πάρω 2 χάπια ή είναι too much??

----------


## Zinnia

για τα bespar επίσης αυτά που διάβασα στις παρενέργειες με τρόμαξαν αρκετά, είμαι και υποτασική συχνά......Πρέπει να τα δοκιμάσω όμως μάλλον ένα διάστημα για να δω πώς θα τα δεχτεί ο οργανισμός μου γιατί από το να ξεκινήσω πάλι σε καθημερινή βάση τα xanax..... μπορος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.

----------


## dimitriseas

Ρε συ κορίτσι μηπως βασικα σου χρειαζεται λιγακι ξεκουραση η λιγη αγαπη? Νομιζω οτι εχεις εστιασει μονο στα υπνωτικα. Μηπως να το δεις λιγο πιο χαλαρα? Εντάξει αφου κοιμάσαι 5 ωρες το θεμα ειναι οτι θες 7? Αλλοι δεν κοιμούνται καθόλου. Εγω οταν ειχα αυπνιες το 2ρακι το θεωρουσα πολυτελεια. Βρες αυτο που σε φορτωνει αγχος και προσπαθησε να το δεις με αλλο ματι.. εγω ακομα αν χαλαστω με κατι το μεσημέρι και υπαρξει ενταση δε με πιάνει ο υπνος πριν τις 6

----------


## Zinnia

ξεκούραση σίγουρα..αγάπη παίρνω πολύ αλλά όσο παράξενο και αν σου ακουστεί, νιώθω οτι με αποδυναμώνει και με χειροτερεύει και είναι και ο λόγος που όσα γράφω εδώ δεν τα ξέρει τόσο αναλυτικά κανείς "κοντινός" μου γιατί η ανησυχία που θα βγάλουν θα με αγχώσει πως πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω γρήγορα και θα χειροτερέψω. Γενικά λειτουργώ καλύτερα μόνη....
Για τις ώρες ύπνου έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ούτως ή άλλως και ξαπλωμένοι όταν είμαστε ακίνητοι, ξεκουράζεται το σώμα...οκ δεν είναι το ιδανικό αλλά το να το αναγάγει κανείς σε μείζον ζήτημα -όπως εγώ- είναι τεράστιο λάθος όντως. Πριν τις 6 το πρωί εννοείς??Και καταφέρνεις να βγάζεις μέρα? Πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσω με άλλη οπτική το όλο ζήτημα ναι...μάλλον με απάθεια.

----------


## Έρις

> Το άγχος!!!Εντάξει και ψυχοθεραπεία χρειάζομαι και ομοιοπαθητική και ηρεμιστικά μάλλον.....Απόψε κατέφυγα στα xanax , ξύπνησα πάλι στις 5 ώρες και είχα τρομερή ταραχή....συν τοις άλλοις έμαθα χτες βράδυ πως πρέπει να αλλάξω και σπίτι το επόμενο δίμηνο και φορτώθηκε και αυτό στα υπόλοιπα άγχη...ενώ ξεράθηκα στις 12 από μόνη μου φυσικά πετάχτηκα.....είναι παράνοια η κατάσταση!!! Ξέρω οτι είναι άγχος, είναι ξεκάθαρο πια, όταν ξυπνάω τα βλέπω όλα ελεγχόμενα και ψύχραιμα..κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου γιγαντώνονται. Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε έναν παθολόγο για αρχή να μου δώσει κάποια αγωγή για 3-4 μήνες. Λέω παθολόγο γιατί δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο για ψυχανάλυση αυτό το διάστημα και θεωρώ πως εαν του πω τα συμπτώματα θα γνωρίζει τι να μου δώσει (ελπίζω όχι πάλι xanax) Αυτά τα "ευχάριστα" καλημέρα.....
> 
> υγ. Δημήτρη είναι η ενασχόλησή μου αλλά πραγματικά έχω κορεστεί!!


Η αϋπνία είναι το σύμπτωμα, το άγχος σου "τι" το συντηρεί; Δεν χρειάζεσαι και ψυχοθεραπεία και ομοιοπαθητική και ηρεμιστικά... Μία επιλογή χρεάζεται να κάνεις. Αν θα συνεχίσεις εν τέλει να συντηρείς το άγχος σου και ότι σου το προκαλεί. Θα σου πρότεινα να μην επιβαρύνεις τον οργανισμό σου με σκευάσματα, αρκετά τοξικές είναι οι σκέψεις σου. Αν πας σε παθολόγο στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων θα σου δώσει ηρεμιστικά κι ήδη έχεις αναφέρεις πως καταφεύγεις συχνά εκεί. Όταν αναγνωρίζεις ότι το άγχος σου σε δυσκολεύει καθημερινά και γράφεις "δεν έχω χρόνο για ψυχοθεραπεία", σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις χρόνο για τον εαυτό σου.... Μήπως αυτό είναι που σου λείπει τελικά;

----------


## dimitriseas

Βασικα εννουσα για σχεση . Η γονεακη αγαπη θεωρειται επι το πλειστον δεδομενη. Δε χρειάζεται να αναφερεσαι για τα συμπτωματα σου στους δικους σου τσαμπα τους στεναχωρεις και σε αγχωνουν επιπλεον . Οπως εγω ειχα πει στη μανα μου οτι δε μπορω να κοιμηθώ καλα και καθε μερα με ρωταγε πως κοιμήθηκα. Αρχισα να πιστεύω ότι εχω προβλημα για αυτο και μονο. Ωσπου της ειπα ειμαι κομπλε και ησυχασα. Ειναι ενας είδος ψυχαναγκασμου. Για την ξαπλα που λες δε συμφωνω. Οσο δεν κοιμασαι ο εγκέφαλος δεν πλαθει κάποιες ορμονες που ειναι υπεθυνες για αναπλαση κυταρρων και δημιουργία νεων ορμονων που το μέγιστο παραγωγης ειναι απο τις 11 το βραδι εως τις 3.. το πως τα καταφερνα και ανταποκρινομουν μετα απο 2 ωρες υπνο με λιγο αλκοολ στο κεφαλι και απογοητευμενη ψυχολογια ουτε και γω δε μπορω να το εξηγησω. Ισως η αναγκη να κουρασω το μυαλο μου το σωμα μου και μπορεσω το επόμενο ματαια να κοιμηθω. Ωσπου καποα στιγμη ο οργανισμος κουραστηκε και απο μονος του αρχισε να κοιμαται .

----------


## nick190813

δημητρό σου ηρθε το βιβλιο?

----------


## DupontJay

> Βασικα εννουσα για σχεση


Δημήτρη,η Zinnia στην αρχή που γράφτηκε,ανέφερε πως είτε έχει χωρίσει είτε οδεύει προς χωρισμό.
Σε επόμενα όμως Posts απέφευγε επιμελώς να κάνει αναφορές επ’αυτού και μάλιστα στην ερώτηση σου περί αγάπης,σου απάντησε πως ‘’έχει πολύ αγάπη’’!
Είναι κάτι παραπάνω από προφανές λοιπόν πως τα ξαναβρήκε με το παιδί!Aπλά δεν θέλει να το πολυδιαλαλεί για να μην πλατιάσει η κουβέντα και ξεφύγει!DupontJay Speaking!

----------


## dimitriseas

Νικο οχι ακομα χθες βραδι παρήγγειλα. Λογικα αύριο καθοτι επαρχία. Jay οκ ευχαριστώ μακαρι να τα βρήκανε και να μην την επιβαρινει και αυτο . Προσπαθω να βοηθησω παιρνοντας βαση απ τη δική μου περίπτωση παντα.

----------


## nick190813

παντως θα συμφωνησω πως ο ερωτας ειναι ωραιο πραγμα και σε "γιατρευει απο τα παντα"

----------


## Zinnia

σε λίγο θα βγω, απόψε θα κάνει την δουλειά το αλκοόλ....δλδ στανταράκι διακοπτόμενος ύπνος, να μην έχω και αγωνία χαχα!
εμένα δεν με ηρεμεί καθόλου ο έρωτας, αντιθέτως!!Αμέτρητες αυπνίες απο χτυποκάρδια....(εκτός θρανίου)...έλεγα αμάν και πώς κάθε φορά να καταλαγιάσει και να βρω τη ρουτίνα μου! Η σχέση που είχα όχι, συνεχίζει να μην υφίσταται και μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να δώσω λίγο βαρύτητα στον εαυτό μου, γτ είμαι λιγάκι ψυχαναγκαστική με το να προσφέρω στους άλλους και καταλήγω να με παραμελώ-μου το λένε οι περισσότεροι. Παίρνω όμως αγάπη από τους κοντινούς μου και από τον πρώην....από γονείς δεν ξεχειλίζω κιόλας, είναι λίγο στον κόσμο τους. Τέλος άντων το σημερινό συμπέρασμα, είναι πως η πολλή ανάλυση τρώει τον αφέντη. Και δυστυχώς όσο είμαστε νέοι, παραμελούμε την υγεία μας θεωρώντας τη δεδομένη και μετά.....αυτά και να περάσετε όμορφα όλοι!

----------


## dimitriseas

Αντε δεν ξυπνησες ακομα να μας πεις πως τα περασες και ποσο κοιμηθηκες? :))

----------


## Zinnia

> Αντε δεν ξυπνησες ακομα να μας πεις πως τα περασες και ποσο κοιμηθηκες? :))


Καλημέρα!Ξέδωσα και κοιμήθηκα ένα 6ωράκι, ξύπνησα αλλά με πίεσα να μη σηκωθώ και ξανακοιμήθηκα, δλδ από ύπνο μια χαρά, αλλά το κεφαλάκι μου από το αλκοόλ.....!!Αποφάσισα να προσπαθήσω να σκέφτομαι μόνο τα της τρέχουσα μέρας κάθε φορά και όχι περί μέλλοντος γιατί είναι βασανιστικό. Τώρα καφέ και διάβασμα ...:))

----------


## dimitriseas

Α πολυ ωραια μπραβο. Το αλκοολ δημιουργει φοβιες και σταμπα αγχος . Προσωρινα σου ανεβαζει τη διαθεση λογω σακχαρων στο αιμα αλλα μακροπροθεσμα σου δημιουρει καταθληψη. Ασε που σου καταστρεφει το συκωτι . Σορυ αν ακουγομαι σαν γονιος αλλα οταν μας τα λενε οι γονεις τους γραφουμε. Κοιτα να το ελατωσεις εγω τα κοπαναγα και 6 μηνες τωρα που το σταματησα είμαι αλλος ανθρωπος ειλικρινα. Τελικα τσαμπα παραπονιεσαι αν κοινασαι 6 ωρες είσαι κομπλε . Μερικοί οργανισμοι 6 ωρες χρειάζονται υπνο. Πιες φυσικο χυμο πορτοκάλι και και καμια σουπα να περασει ο πονοκεφαλος..

----------


## Zinnia

> Α πολυ ωραια μπραβο. Το αλκοολ δημιουργει φοβιες και σταμπα αγχος . Προσωρινα σου ανεβαζει τη διαθεση λογω σακχαρων στο αιμα αλλα μακροπροθεσμα σου δημιουρει καταθληψη. Ασε που σου καταστρεφει το συκωτι . Σορυ αν ακουγομαι σαν γονιος αλλα οταν μας τα λενε οι γονεις τους γραφουμε. Κοιτα να το ελατωσεις εγω τα κοπαναγα και 6 μηνες τωρα που το σταματησα είμαι αλλος ανθρωπος ειλικρινα. Τελικα τσαμπα παραπονιεσαι αν κοινασαι 6 ωρες είσαι κομπλε . Μερικοί οργανισμοι 6 ωρες χρειάζονται υπνο. Πιες φυσικο χυμο πορτοκάλι και και καμια σουπα να περασει ο πονοκεφαλος..



αχχ έχω πιεί και εγώ αρκετά στη ζωή μου, μικρότερη κυρίως...τώρα το έχω ελαττώσει πολύ, με πιάνει και εύκολα πλέον και ούτε καν ποτό, μόνο κρασί.....Βέβαια δεν θα γίνω ποτέ ο άνθρωπος που δεν θα πίνει σταγόνα, νομίζω μια /μήνα ζητάω να βγω και να πιώ λίγο παραπάνω. Και το ζητούμενο κυρίως είναι τι (μπόμπες) μας σερβίρουν έξω, όχι τόσο η ποσότητα. Καλά σφηνάκια πχ δεν ακουμπάω πολλά χρόνια για κανέναν λόγο! Εσύ έπινες σκληρά ποτά ε?? Δυστυχώς οι άντρες -κυρίως- έχετε ανθεκτικότητα και συχνά ξεφεύγετε.
Ξέχασα περί ύπνου....6ωρο σερί κοιμάμαι μόνο έτσι πλέον, μετά από αλκοόλ και νάναι ξημέρωματα, αλλιώς 4ωρο-5ωρα! Όχι δεν χορταίνω με 6ωρο ακριβώς, δεν είμαι αυτός ο οργανισμός, αλλά σίγουρα το 6ωρο είναι αξιοπρεπές για να βγάλω την μέρα, ειδικά καλοκαίρι. Όντως όμως έχω φίλη που κοιμάται 5ωρα. Βέβαια δν ξέρω εαν παίζει ρόλο, αλλά δεν κουράζεται σωματικά καθόλου, κάνει απολύτως καθιστική ζωή.

----------


## dimitriseas

Επινα πολυ havana μαυρη σκετη εγω και οντως ειχα τρελες αντοχες αφου για να την ακουσω λιγο ηθελα 5-6 . Νόμιζα οτι ετσι θα μπορω μονο να διασκεδασω και να βγαλω νυχτα κατι το οποίο ηταν μεγάλη ψευδαισθηση. Τωρα ολη νυχτα ενα ποτηρι κοκκινο κρασι και πολλες φορες αν ειμαι σε καφετερια πινω καμια σοκολατα και καθολου ποτο και σε πληροφωρω ειμαι πιο ανεβασμενος απο τοτε που επινα . Περα απ αυτο το ποτο μου δημιούργουσε οταν πηγαινα να κοιμαθω αυξημενη πιεση αυτο σημαίνει υπερενταση που συνεπαγεται αυπνια . Γ αυτο οταν ανεφερες ποτο εστιασα εκει. Μου βγαζεις κατι οτι σκευτεσαι πολυ και αγχωνεσαι γ αυτο και η αρρυθμία στον υπνο . Μηπως υπεραναλυεις τη ζωη σου ?

----------


## Zinnia

> Επινα πολυ havana μαυρη σκετη εγω και οντως ειχα τρελες αντοχες αφου για να την ακουσω λιγο ηθελα 5-6 . Νόμιζα οτι ετσι θα μπορω μονο να διασκεδασω και να βγαλω νυχτα κατι το οποίο ηταν μεγάλη ψευδαισθηση. Τωρα ολη νυχτα ενα ποτηρι κοκκινο κρασι και πολλες φορες αν ειμαι σε καφετερια πινω καμια σοκολατα και καθολου ποτο και σε πληροφωρω ειμαι πιο ανεβασμενος απο τοτε που επινα . Περα απ αυτο το ποτο μου δημιούργουσε οταν πηγαινα να κοιμαθω αυξημενη πιεση αυτο σημαίνει υπερενταση που συνεπαγεται αυπνια . Γ αυτο οταν ανεφερες ποτο εστιασα εκει. Μου βγαζεις κατι οτι σκευτεσαι πολυ και αγχωνεσαι γ αυτο και η αρρυθμία στον υπνο . Μηπως υπεραναλυεις τη ζωη σου ?


ναι, είμαι απόλυτα και βασανιστικά υπεραναλυτική. Στα πάντα...
το πέρασα και εγώ μικρούλα αυτό των 5-6 ποτών και το "χωρίς κεφάλι δεν διασκεδάζω" αλλά μου κόπηκε γρήγορα. Εμένα ψυχοπλάκωμα μου βγάζει και έξω όταν είμαι το αλκοόλ, εαν δεν γουστάρω την παρέα και δεν περνάω καλά, δεν βοηθάει δλδ, αν είμαι θλιμμένη απλά διογκώνει την θλίψη μου....καλά έκανες και το έκοψες, κρασάκι κόκκινο το καλύτερο και με μέτρο, μακάρι να τα ξέραμε και μικρότεροι αυτά.

----------


## dimitriseas

Καναμε επανάσταση μικροι νομιζαμε οτι με τσιγαρο και ποτο θα γινουμε μεγαλοι και τρανοι . Χαχαχα. Εμενα παντως μου αλλαξε τον τροπο σκεψης η γιογκα. Εχω βαλει το μυαλο μου σε μια πολυ ωραια τροχια . Εχω ηρεμησει και ωριμασει πολυ σαν ανθρωπος απο διατροφη ύπνο ηρεμία μεχρι και αυτογνωσια..

----------


## Zinnia

> Καναμε επανάσταση μικροι νομιζαμε οτι με τσιγαρο και ποτο θα γινουμε μεγαλοι και τρανοι . Χαχαχα. Εμενα παντως μου αλλαξε τον τροπο σκεψης η γιογκα. Εχω βαλει το μυαλο μου σε μια πολυ ωραια τροχια . Εχω ηρεμησει και ωριμασει πολυ σαν ανθρωπος απο διατροφη ύπνο ηρεμία μεχρι και αυτογνωσια..


άστα να πάνε, ακριβώς έτσι...βλέπω τα τωρινά πιτσιρίκια και κουνάω το κεφάλι μου με θλίψη σαν γιαγιά καμία φορά χαχα
Γιόγκα μου το έχουν πει αρκετοί άνθρωποι και θαναι από τα πρώτα που θα κοιτάξω όταν ξεμπερδέψω κάποια πράγματα, μαζί με ομοιοπαθητική!Γενικά φύση, άσκηση, σωστή διατροφή. αυτογνωσία κάνουν θαύματα και είναι ένας διαρκής αγώνας με τον εαυτό μας....
Άντε να στρωθώ τώρα γιατί θα με πάει νύχτα......καλό μεσημέρι!!

----------


## dimitriseas

Αντε στρωσου στη μελετη να προκοψεις εμεις τα περασαμε αυτα και ειμαστε πιο ανετοι να γράφουμε εδω.

----------


## Zinnia

...τα νεοτερα ειναι πως ο ύπνος μου πάει από το κακό στο χερότερο, καθαρά ζητήματα άγχους συν κάποιων προσώπων που με αγχώνουν έξτρα -από ενδιαφέρον βέβαια- με αποτέλεσμα να έλκω τη μια ατυχία μετά την άλλη!!ή έστω να μεγαλοποιώ τα πάντα...μάλλον το έχουν όλοι οι αγχώδεις άνθρωποι, την κατασροφολογία δλδ. Γενικότερα αν κλέισω τα μάτια και ΔΕΝ σκεφτώ απολύτως τπτ, όλα έρχονται από μόνα τους....πόσο δύσκολο όμως!!Προσπαθώ να μην κάνω καθόλου χρήση χαπιών και να το ξεσπάω στη γυμναστική, βέβαια έχω ανάγκη από βαλεριάνες (χάπια-ρόφημα) πολύ συχνά.Φοβάμαι μην κλονιστεί το νευρικό μου σύστημα και πάθω ξανά καμία κρίση πανικού, δεν αντέχω να το βιώσω ξανά αυτό το πράγμα. Εύχομαι οι υπόλοιποι που μιλήσαμε να είστε σε καλυτερη κατάσταση....
Δημήτρη πώς σου φάνηκε το βιβλιο?? Δεν έχω προλάβει να κάνω τπτ, δεν το παρήγγειλα ακόμη....

----------


## dimitriseas

Δεν το αρχισα ακομα τελειωνω ενα αλλο και το αρχιζω απο Δευτερα. Θα στο στείλω μολις το σχολασω μωρέ . Με τη βαλερια μην το παρακανεις ελαχιστη. Εμενα με κοιμηζε αλλα την επόμενη ειχα λιγες ζαλαδες .. Zinnia εμενα με βοηθησε να μην πιεζω το μυαλο να μη σκευτεται. Ειναι τεχνικη να αφηνεις τις σκεψεις ελευθερες να μην πιεζεις να μη σκευτεσαι.. να τις αφηνεις σα συνεφα να φευγουν μόνες

----------


## Zinnia

> Δεν το αρχισα ακομα τελειωνω ενα αλλο και το αρχιζω απο Δευτερα. Θα στο στείλω μολις το σχολασω μωρέ . Με τη βαλερια μην το παρακανεις ελαχιστη. Εμενα με κοιμηζε αλλα την επόμενη ειχα λιγες ζαλαδες .. Zinnia εμενα με βοηθησε να μην πιεζω το μυαλο να μη σκευτεται. Ειναι τεχνικη να αφηνεις τις σκεψεις ελευθερες να μην πιεζεις να μη σκευτεσαι.. να τις αφηνεις σα συνεφα να φευγουν μόνες


εντάξει με το πάσο σου, όοοοταν το διαβάσεις, δεν θα κάνουμε ψυχαναγκαστικό και το διάβασμα τώρα!!Βαλεριάνα χαπάκια...ρόφημα δεν νομίζω πως με πιανει πλέον!!Θα προσπαθήσω και αυ6τό που λες αν και έχω άσχημες και αγχωτικές σκέψεις αποκλειστικά το τελευταίο διάστημα, οπότε με βοηθάει η απαγόρευσή τους. Αφήνω όσο μπορώ ένα κενό κ κάπως ηρεμώ....

----------


## dimitriseas

Η πιεση να δημιουργησεις αυτο το κενο γυρναει μπουμεραγκ

----------


## nick190813

ζαχαροκαλαμο ακομα να ακουσεις τον νικ?:p

ενα χαπακι ειναι τι ψυχη εχει?:p

----------


## Zinnia

> Η πιεση να δημιουργησεις αυτο το κενο γυρναει μπουμεραγκ


μάλλον ναι, αλλά και τις σκέψεις μου τις φοβάμαι πολύ αυτόν τον καιρό......αυτό με την νέκρωση των σκέψεων προσπαθώ να το κάνω κυρίως το πρωί που πετάγομαι γιατί εαν αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι....τουλάχιστον 3ωρο με πάει. Και ανακυκλώνω ξανά κ ξανά τα ιδια καταστροφικά και τελικά όχι λύση δεν βρίσκεται...χειροτερεύουν και τα πάντα. τέλος πάντων φαύλος κύκλος, ζηλέυω αλήθεια τους πιο χοντρόπετσους ανθρώπους.

----------


## dimitriseas

Ποσο σε καταλαβαίνω.. σα να μου περιγραφεις εμενα... κατι πεταγματα και αγχος απο το πουθενα. Ευτυχως ειναι παροδικο.. θα φτασεις σε μια φαση που θα πεις α στο διαολο δε θα σκασω κιολας

----------


## dimitriseas

Και μια απορια . Λογικα και στο διαβασμα δε μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις. Πολλες φορες διαβαζεις την ιδια παραγραφο ωσπου να ξεκολησει το μυαλο

----------


## Zinnia

στο διάβασμα μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό έβρισκα "καταφύγιο" , τα απομόνωνα όλα και βυθιζόμουν μόνο εκεί..με βοηθούσα στο να μη σκέφτομαι τα υπόλοιπα αγχωτικά της ζωής μου...σαν εργασιοθεραπεία. Πλέον δεν τραβάω ιδιαίτερα ούτε εκεί, δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πάρα πολύ....Έχουν αλλάξει πάρα πολύ οι συνθήκες ζωής και αυτοί που πλήττονται πρώτοι ειναι οι αχγώδεις δυστυχώς. Χάπια ηρεμιστικά ψιλοαρνούμαι ακόμη να πα΄ρινω καθημερινά, αλλά χάπια ζαμανφουτισμού θα έπαιρνα με τη σέσουλα, απορώ γιατί δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει ακόμη!!

----------


## dimitriseas

Χαχαχα.. Υπαρχει γραψαρχιδινη χωρις συνταγη κιολας... δοκιμασες να πας ενα ταξιδακι η εστω μια εκδρομη στη φυση? Εγω πηγα Λουτρα Ποζαρ τις προαλες βραδι 3 η ωρα τη νυχτα και εκανα διαλογισμο μες το νερο.. βοηθανε αυτα πολύ

----------


## Zinnia

εντάξει σε νησί ζω, δεν μπορώ να πάω και πολύ μακριά εύκολα!χαχαχ Πάντως με φύση έχω ιδιαίτερη λατρεία, την έχω για ψυχοθεραπεία....όποτε μπορώ κάνω γύρες, βέβαια χρειάζονται εναλλαγές γιατί όσο όμορφο και ηρεμιστικό να είναι κάτι, επέρχεται κορεσμός και η μαυρίλα επανέρχεται.

----------


## imagine

Ζίννια, συμπάσχω. Όταν είμαι αγχωμένη/ εκνευρισμένη ούτε κοιμάμαι εύκολα και όταν καταφέρνω να κοιμηθώ, ξυπνώ πολλές φορές.

Παίρνω ένα ζαναξάκι κάθε βράδυ ανελλιπώς για καμμιά 15ρια μέρες, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί ο ύπνος. Μετά το κόβω.

Επικουρικά πριν κοιμηθώ κάνω ζεστό μπάνιο και βλέπω εύπεπτες βλακείες στην τιβι.

Το ίδιο και όταν ξυπνήσω μες στη νύχτα. Δεν αφηνω το μυαλό μου να πάρει δύσκολα μονοπάτια. Ξέρεις πόσα πρωταθλήματα ποκερ και dart έχω δει αξημέρωτα στην τηλεόραση??? :D 

Επίσης ασχολούμαι με την κηπουρική στο μπαλκόνι μου όταν το επιτρέπει ο καιρός- μεγάλη χαλάρωση η επαφή με το χώμα.

Γυμνάζομαι πρωινές ώρες.

----------


## Zinnia

σε αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως....Χώμα και ζυμάρια με ηρεμούν και εμένα. Μακροπρόθεσμα θέλει βαθιές αλλαγές στον τρόπο σκέψης και όχι υπερεκτίμηση των δυνατοτήτων μας νομίζω....πολλά έρχονται και με τα χρόνια βέβαια. Εγώ τις τρεις τελευταίες ημέρες, μετά από ακόμα μια αγχωτική κατάσταση, ηρέμησα...καθαρά άμυνα του οργανισμού μου που τον είχα "γονατίσει" και ω του θαύματος κοιμήθηκα χωρίς διακοπές μετά από πολλούς μήνες.....!!Δεν ευελπιστώ οτι θα παραμείνω έτσι, αλλά προσπαθώ να δουλέψω τις σκέψεις μου και να πάψω να μεγαλοποιώ το φαινόμενο αυπνία. Στην τελική ας μην κοιμάμαι.....
Το 15νθήμερο με ζαναξ, στο έχει προτείνει γιατρός για την εξισορρόπηση του ύπνου ή μόνη σου διαπίστωσες πως είναι αποτελεσματικό?? Προσπαθώ να ενημερωθώ για τις επερχόμενες δύσκολες ημέρες.....και νύχτες!

----------


## imagine

Το 15ήμερο με ζανάξ είναι δικιά μου συνταγή. Έχω πάντα απόθεμα για τις δύσκολες μέρες. Είναι ένα φάρμακο που με χαλαρώνει και με ηρεμεί (το ξέρω διότι το έπαιρνα στο παρελθόν για αγχώδη διαταραχή).

Επίσης πολύ με βοηθάει και το βραδινό μασάζ. Από επαγγελματία ή τέλος πάντων κάποιον που ξέρει και θέλει να βοηθήσει, όχι από το σύντροφο, τύπου " θα σε τρίψω 5 λεπτά- θα μου κάτσεις μετά".

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το 15ήμερο με ζανάξ είναι δικιά μου συνταγή. Έχω πάντα απόθεμα για τις δύσκολες μέρες. Είναι ένα φάρμακο που με χαλαρώνει και με ηρεμεί (το ξέρω διότι το έπαιρνα στο παρελθόν για αγχώδη διαταραχή).
> 
> Επίσης πολύ με βοηθάει και το βραδινό μασάζ. Από επαγγελματία ή τέλος πάντων κάποιον που ξέρει και θέλει να βοηθήσει, όχι από το σύντροφο,* τύπου " θα σε τρίψω 5 λεπτά- θα μου κάτσεις μετά"*.


To τελευταίο μόνο μασάζ δεν είναι.:Ρ

----------


## imagine

> To τελευταίο μόνο μασάζ δεν είναι.:Ρ


Story of my life, γι' αυτό πληρώνω μασέζ! :D

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Story of my life, γι' αυτό πληρώνω μασέζ! :D


Ακριβός?:Ρ

----------


## imagine

> Ακριβός?:Ρ


Μασέζ, γυναίκα, να μην έχουμε μπερδέματα, να κάνει τη δουλειά της κι εγώ να χαλαρώσω. 

Δε θέλω αισθησιακό μασάζ, χαλαρωτικό θέλω. Για το αισθησιακό υπάρχει ο σύντροφος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μασέζ, γυναίκα, να μην έχουμε μπερδέματα, να κάνει τη δουλειά της κι εγώ να χαλαρώσω. 
> 
> Δε θέλω αισθησιακό μασάζ, χαλαρωτικό θέλω. Για το αισθησιακό υπάρχει ο σύντροφος.


Τυχερούλα!!! : )

----------


## nightcrawler

Τα ιδια αντιμετωπιζω και εγω...
Ψυχοθεραπιες και ενα ladoze καθε μερα. Σταδιακη σταθερη βελτιωση .
Το κακο ειναι οτι οι διαταραχες υπνου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να διορθωθουν απαξ και εγκαθυδριθουν. 
Καποια στιγμη θα κανω και μια συντομη θεραπεια με seroquel για να σπασω την σωματικη συνηθεια
Γενικα σε εμενα η διαταχη του υπνου ηταν μια εκτονοση του υποσυνειδυτου σε στρεσογονες καταστασεις που δεν μπορουσα να αντιληφθω. Με ψυχοθεραπεια ,γνωρισα τα προβληματα μου .Με το λαντοζε εχω μια βοηθεια να το δω λιγο πιο ηρεμα και με το seroquel θα αντιμετωπισω την σωματικη δυσλειτουργεια οταν νιωσω ετοιμος

----------


## Zinnia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ξανά!!
Χάθηκα γιατί είναι άσκοπο να ανακυκλώνω τα ίδια καθημερινά....το πρόβλημα παραμένει φυσικά, αλλά έπαψα να δίνω σημασία και είμαι σε σχετική ύφεση, έχει τύχει και κάποιες νύχτες να κοιμηθώ σερί 7-8 ώρες-χωρίς βέβαια να ελπίζω πως όλα λύθηκαν μαγικά. Σε γιατρό δεν έχω πάει, παίρνω μελατονίνη και επειδή κουράζομαι ξεραίνομαι εύκολα. Η ανησυχία υπάρχει γιατί συνεχίζω να διανύω περίοδο ανακατατάξεων, αλλά και πάλι προσπαθώ με πείσμα να ΜΗΝ δίνω σημασία. Προσπαθώ να έρχομαι αντιμέτωπη με όσα με φοβίζουν ώστε να επαναπροσδιορίσω τη σχέση με τον εαυτό μου και τις δυνάμεις μου, νιώθω πως με βοηθάει. Κατά τα λοιπά, οι δυσκολίες υπάρχουν άφθονες πάντα. 
Nightcrawler η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν σε βοήθησε πρακτικά?? Εννοώ να βάλεις κάποια θέματα σε τάξη και να επανακτηθεί ο ήρεμος ύπνος.....Οι διαταραχές τέτοιου είδους πάντως, εικάζω πως υφίστανται από παιδική ηλικία και απλά επωάζονται ώσπου να έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με τα προβλήματα της ενηλικίωσης. 
Εύχομαι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που έχουμε μιλήσει να είστε καλά και ήρεμα....

----------

